# Summer 2019



## Elvia1023 (May 15, 2019)

I was bulking and it was going great but I just lost motivation which is not like me. I always train hard but started eating loads of cereal and started suffering from digestion issues. Some nights the distention was crazy bad. It's time to start feeling good and dropping some weight in all the right places. I do this for fun so if I am not feeling good it's pointless.

I started a keto diet today just for a change and to challenge myself. My main aim is to get my waist down and hopefully I can knock off approx 3 inches in the next few weeks. I will make adjustments a long the way and will reintroduce carbs at some point. So for the foreseeable future my meals will consist of the following foods:

Beef Mince 
Chicken
Steak
Whole Eggs
Salmon
Avocados
Salad
Broccoli and Green beans etc.
Mixed nuts (pecans, walnuts, macadamias, almonds)
90%+ Dark Chocolate
Low net carb berries such as blackberries and raspberries.
EVOO, EVCO etc. 

I recently started a new cycle and started at 30mg test p, 20mg tren a and 20mg mast p per day. I am now up to 40mg test p, 30mg tren a and 30mg mast p. I also added in avar at 40mg preworkout a few days ago. I won't go much higher simply due to the sides going against results. I have to be careful with tren and I feel crap on higher test. I am thinking max doses of approx 50mg test p, 50mg tren a, 40mg mast p and 60mg avar. I have 1 kit of Genotrope and I wish I could run 5iu+ per day but I simply get too tired on it. I will add in 1iu very soon and see how I am at that dose in 2 weeks. Last time 4iu then 2iu per day was too much for me. I will probably add in LR3 later in the summer as it's the one thing I can high dose with great results and minimal side effects.

Training has been brutal recently and a Push, Pull, Leg routine. Bascially going as heavy as possible in different rep ranges but usually between 6-15 for most working sets. I will start something new soon I just need to draw it up and I will post all the details very soon. Below is what legs looked like yesterday. Please note I wanted to hit calves extra hard that day and I also trained in a gym that has a great seated leg curl so I decided to focus just on that movement for hams. My new split will have legs split up in the week which I prefer for me. 

Seated Calf Raises... 4 working sets with the last being a massive drop set.
Standing Calf Raises... 4 working sets with the last being a drop set (1 drop halving the weight but doubling the reps).
Tibialis Raises... 1 working set.
Glute Raises... 1 working set for each side.
Seated Hamstring Curl... 4 working sets with the last being a massive drop set. 
Hack Squat (2 different foot placements) supersetted with Leg Extensions... 4 working sets.

I am using 3ml synthetine at the moment and I plan to add in syntheselen soon. Obviously no carbs and no slin either for the next few weeks. I have 2 bottles of synthelator to play about with at the end and will do before and after pics for that. Syntherol will be added as I want my arms to really stand out especially as I get leaner and leaner. More on that later.

Whey protein has started to bloat me more so I may just do EAA's only and will drink them between all meals. I have loads of different brands coming and will post about that when I receive. I also have various preworkouts coming to play about with as well. I don't use many fatburners (synthetine and tren are great) but I do have some Animal Cuts in my cupboard and used 1 pack preworkout today.

It's time to get ripped. Here is a pic I had taken earlier in the gym after training back...


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 17, 2019)

I decided to do keto mainly just for the challenge and for something different for me. Things are good but I did struggle today. I don't have an issue with sticking to the diet merely my energy levels. I went shopping and felt like I could drop at any time. I have been good most of the day though and I know I will get better over the next few days. I took a serving of Animal Cuts in the afternoon which helped a lot with my energy levels.

I have flattened out but the vascularity has come out loads in my arms. The details are starting to show in my forearms as well. One bad thing is my lower back went when I was putting on ym shoes. Nothing serious but a warning sign. So strictly no rack pulls for a few weeks and I will make sure I stretch it out daily. I didn't stretch it properly after training back the day before which was stupid of me.

I quickly designed a new training plan but will post it 2moro as it's late now. I will adjust it is needed but it looks good. It's very individualized for my current goals. More on that tomorrow though. Today was a push day and due to my tender lower back kept it all to machines and barbells...

HS Machine Press... 2 working sets using wide and narrow grips.
Machine Pec Deck... 1 working set which was full weight rack for max reps then half the weight for double the reps (rest paused).
Incline Barbell Press... 1 working set of higher reps.
HS Shoulder Press... 1 working set for 6 reps.
Machine Lateral Raises... 1 working drop set (half weight double the reps).
Machine Shoulder Press... 1 working drop set (half weight double the reps).
Close Grip Bench Press... 1 working set with 3pps.
Machine Tri-cep Extension... 2 working sets with 15 secs rest between sets.
Stretches.

I wouldn't usually do so many drop sets but felt like pushing the intensity. 

Pre workout was 3ml synthetine, 40mg avar and 1 serving of 5%'s Full as Fuck. Intra workout was 3 scoops EAA's containing 300mg caffeine (My Protein).

I am still waiting on my new aminos and preworkouts. I forgot about the My Protein ones but can't have them through the day due to the caffeine content. I found them in my cupboard and they expired 18 months ago but are really good sipped intra workout to keep energy maximized throughout.


----------



## ASHOP (May 18, 2019)

Sometimes you have to abort mission and travel in a different direction.
I'm in the process of making major changes in my training and diet. I'm getting older and my previous routine has been beating me up.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 18, 2019)

I actually didn't inject last night which is no good but not uncommon so my doses are lower than I list. I will make sure I am consistent from now on. The fatigue yesterday was crazy bad but feeling a bit better today (well after a 3 hour nap I am). 

Moving forward I won't be using keto that long as I never planned to. It was mainly just to get me on track mentally. Any dietary approach will work and overall energy balance is what is most important. Although I think I feel/look better using a more balanced approach. After keto I will reintroduce carb slowly (pre/post) but still have many low days. 

I experienced much worse D O M's after my last push day. As I have posted in the past all those aminos/carbs I usually have intra definitely make a difference to recovery for me. My back is also worse than I expected so I haven't been the gym since. Annoying but nothing serious as long as I am sensible. Although I was walking on grass before and there was a little hole and it nearly went again. I will post all the details on my new training later.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 18, 2019)

I am thinking I may go and train arms. I probably do that once every 4-6 months as they are usually paired with a larger muscle. My lower back is still quite bad so an arm pump workout is the best option. Time to start syntherol as well which I will do post workout. As it's 1st day I will do 1ml in both bi-cep heads and go from there. Perhaps 1ml in my tri-cep lateral head as well. I will also rotate bi-cep and tri-cep exercises. 

Preworkout a nice concoction to ensure good pumps on no carbs... 3ml synthetine, 20mg cialis, 40mg avar and 1 serving of 5%'s Full as Fuck 

I found out there has been an issue with my supplement delivery so not pleased. I will probably buy a tub of EAA's locally to drink through the day. Not had them in months and it's an easy way for me to bump my protein intake.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 18, 2019)

ASHOP said:


> Sometimes you have to abort mission and travel in a different direction.
> I'm in the process of making major changes in my training and diet. I'm getting older and my previous routine has been beating me up.



I have eliminated some foods and I also need to just stop rack pulling. My lower back obviously can't take it. Although my volume will be much higher soon and I plan to hit the gym approx 6 days per week. I am getting older but still have some life in me


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 18, 2019)

That was the least intense workout I have had in a long time but it felt good. I trained arms and calves in the end. Nice and relaxed but still fairly quick paced with various supersets. Nothing crazy but I went near failure many times. It was more about getting a pump and being active. Kept the weight fairly moderate and the reps very slow and controlled. I am still exhausted though. I also spent a good time on direct forearm work which I have neglected in recent months. Then lot's of stretching and finished with a sauna and made sure to end with an ice cold shower on my back for a good few minutes.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 19, 2019)

I quickly wrote out a new training plan the other night. It's 6 days and I will simply follow the sequence. Although I do plan to train 6 days per week. If I need a break I take it though and just carry on with the sequence. 

I won't list out exact exercises but like everyone I have my core movements. I will still be pushing it and trying to get stronger as I go along. I will rotate movements and nothing is set in stone but all angles will be covered. Meaning for 2 chest workouts I will most likely perform varieties of flat, incline and decline movements. The same for back (etc) with all areas/muscles covered.

If I train 6 days it means I train quads 3 times in the week. Obviously that doesn't mean squats 3 times per week. That would takeaway from my nervous system recovery too much. I will have compound movements in there 1-2 days per week. But for 1-2 days it will be isolation only. I am a fan of leg extensions so they will likely be performed twice weekly for example.

I also haven't listed reps but again I will rotate. Take quads for example if I train 3 times it will likely go 6-10 reps, 12-15 reps and 15-25 reps. Although as always nothing is set in stone and I listen to my body.

I have listed working sets and I will try to adhere to that 100%. Now if I list 5-6 working sets it will likely be from 2-3 movements. 3-4 working sets should be 2 movements but it could be just 1 movement. An example on my lower volume quad day of 3 working set's I may just do 3 sets of leg extension or similar. Including warm ups that could be done in 10 minutes.  I will go on feel and the most movements per bodypart will likely be 3 no matter the working sets. It's high frequency and a variety of volume but I don't want my workouts to be too long.

I will take as many warm up sets as needed. Although once warmed up if I have 3 movements I could do the last 2 in 5 mins. An example is if I am warmed up but on a new exercise I may do a quick 5 rep set then go straight into my working set. If it's a new angle I will do a few quick warm ups. For me my working sets are everything and warm ups don't count but I make sure I am safe everytime so I am happy to warm up for awhile if I feel it's needed. I will also stretch during and after every workout.

1 
Back... 6 working sets, 2-3 movements.
Shoulders... 6 working sets, 2-3 movements.
Abs... 5 working sets.

2
Chest... 6 working sets, 2-3 movements.
Tri-ceps... 3 working sets, 1-2 movements.
Quads... 3 working sets, 1 movement, high reps.
Calves... 5 working sets, low reps.

3
Hams... 5 working sets, 2-3 movements.
Biceps... 5 working sets, 2-3 movements.
Abs... 5 working sets.

4
Shoulders... 6 working sets, 2-3 movements.
Quads... 4-5 working sets, 2-3 movements, medium reps.
Calves... 5 working sets, medium reps.

5
Back... 6 working sets, 2-3 movements.
Chest... 6 working sets, 2-3 movements.
Abs... 5 working sets.

6
Glutes... 3 working sets, 1-2 movements.
Hams... 3 working sets, 1-2 movements.
Quads... 6 working sets, 2-3 movements, low reps.
Calves... 5 working sets, high reps.


----------



## Victory (May 20, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> I am thinking I may go and train arms. I probably do that once every 4-6 months as they are usually paired with a larger muscle. My lower back is still quite bad so an arm pump workout is the best option. Time to start syntherol as well which I will do post workout. As it's 1st day I will do 1ml in both bi-cep heads and go from there. Perhaps 1ml in my tri-cep lateral head as well. I will also rotate bi-cep and tri-cep exercises.
> 
> Preworkout a nice concoction to ensure good pumps on no carbs... 3ml synthetine, 20mg cialis, 40mg avar and 1 serving of 5%'s Full as Fuck
> 
> I found out there has been an issue with my supplement delivery so not pleased. I will probably buy a tub of EAA's locally to drink through the day. Not had them in months and it's an easy way for me to bump my protein intake.



I am starting syntherol again as well. I will be following.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 20, 2019)

The annoying thing about keto is explaining it to people who know nothing about nutrition. My gf's aunt came over and she works in a very fancy boulangerie/bakery. So she brought over an amazing strawberry cake, bread and croissants etc. I tried to explain why I couldn't have the cake but she definitely didn't understand. It was tempting but I haven't really had any cravings. Well apart from being thirsty and going shopping and really wanting to get an orange juice from the machine that squeezes them fresh.

Things are going good and I am feeling great now but that has nothing to do with my diet  I am just getting on with it and it's good to be back on track. I would like to think my endurance is great but on this diet within 5 mins in the gym I was struggling. I still had a great workout and rotated between back and chest. I kept rest periods to 30-5 secs between sets so fast paced. Nothing really heavy and just the same as yesterday going for pump and to burn calories etc.

I decided to finish with some abs and lower back to get blood into the area. Very light weight and it has made my back feel much better. I also stretched it out over about 15 mins at the end of my workout. This diet had me exhausted though so I struggled in the shower and by the time I got home could barely move.

Gonna see how my back is 2moro and go from there. I will probably do a pump leg workout (should have) I will start my new split. I have decided not to perform rack pulls anymore.

I will post updated pic at the end of the week. I have leaned out a lot but looking very flat. Not bothered about that at it's just a means to an end.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 21, 2019)

I have tried keto a few times and hated it everytime but it has it's uses so my run with it was never going to be too long. In a perfect world most of my meals would been something like beef/chicken/whole egg with an avocado salad drizzled in olive oil. This time round I have been living on small snacks through the day. In a typical day I would have 4 whole eggs, 1 hour later a handful of salted mixed nuts then 1-2 hours later perhaps a synthepure shake with an avocado on the side (or olive oil inside) then later maybe a steak with melted cheese and most nights before bed I had 4 whole eggs. I had very little appetite for meat or greens and I never forced myself. 

It doesn't matter how I do it keto it's definitely not for me. I have no endurance in the gym. Even walking my dog is a struggle. As a result I have added carbs back in. I had about 100g pre bed last night. Today's 1st meal was 6 whole eggs and I went to the gym 1 hour later. I did have 50g carbs intra workout. Then post workout I had 50g protein and 120g carbs. I feel 10 times better. I done a 2 hour leg workout then when I got back after quickly eating I took my dog out on a 2 hour walk and felt good.

I will carb cycle now but many days will be low and have carbs just around training. I will have those beef/chicken/whole egg salads and still some mixed nuts so very similar but carbs will be brought back in the form of...

- more berries
- others fruits
- rice cakes
- intra carb powder (I have axe and sledge demo day on the way)

Rice cakes are a good food for me as they are quite filling. I can have 5-8 rice cakes with certain meals and that's only 30-42g carbs. As I have brought carbs back in and lowered fat my food volume will also go up. Mainly because I will actually start eating more greens but also because they are obviously only 4 calories per gram. Overall my brief keto run was a success as my waist is a lot smaller. Now with my new diet  and training protocol I will move up the gears.

Today was high volume legs covering all areas. It was to get a pump and to burn calories. My back is still not 100% so I didn't want to do heavy working sets. Although I did push it during certain movements but for the likes of glute raises and leg curls I kept the weight much lower than normal. Well I only went up to 6 plates a side on leg press as well. However I put my feet as low as possible with my toes pointed out so I could bring it down as low as possible. I done 6 sets of 20 reps going up from 1 plate per side to 6. The way I done it and the rep speed meant the 6 pps set was a very hard. As I have trained legs last I will take a day or so off and start my new training plan when I am back in the gym. So my first day will be...

1 
Back... 6 working sets, 2-3 movements.
Shoulders... 6 working sets, 2-3 movements.
Abs... 5 working sets.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 22, 2019)

I trained back, shoulders and abs today as posted. It was great. I usually have exercises planned out but I went more on feel today. I liked the fact I had an exact number of working sets to aim for though. That way I knew I had to put everything into those sets. 

I warmed up my back with incline bench db rows using different angles and rear delt flyes too (all with just 5kg db's). Then some heavier machine rows again just to get things completely warmed up. For my main movements I warmed up fairly quickly. I also ended back with 2 sets of lower back extensions but nothing close to failure.

1 
Back... 6 working sets, 2-3 movements.
Shoulders... 6 working sets, 2-3 movements.
Abs... 5 working sets. 

Back
2 working sets of hammer strength rows with 5pps and 4pps.
3 working sets of hammer strength lat pulldowns with 4pps, 3.5pps and 3pps. Approx 20 secs rest between sets.
1 working set of low rows with 3pps for high (and slow) reps. 

Shoulders
3 working sets of smith shoulder press with 3.5pps, 3pps and 2.5pps (last set with dead stops). Approx 20 secs rest between sets.
2 working sets of low incline bench front raises with an ez bar. ROM is small for these due to low incline as all tension is lost if you bring the bar up high. 
1 working set of db (22kg) front raises (started with both arms then went unilateral to prolong set).

Abs
5 working sets of crunches. I moved up in weight then back down. 1st set was 57 reps then about 30 then about 15 at the heaviest weight. I also performed vacuums between every set.

Stretches for 10 mins.

Intra workout I had caffeinated aminos and 50g carbs.

Post workout I had 200g steak with a side salad with raspberries drizzled with light soy sauce and lemon juice. Plus 5 rice cakes with added salt. Washed down with coconut water. Almost forgot I added some korean sticky bbq sauce as well to the steak.

My last meal was cottage cheese with blood orange pieces and blueberries.

Next meal will be a synthepure shake and an avocado. Then probably whole eggs pre bed.

Tonight I am up to 40mg test p, 32mg (approx) tren a and 32mg mast p. I will up the tren and mast gradually to 40mg then jump the test up to 50mg.

Post workout...


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 27, 2019)

I have been dealing with various things over the last few days so haven't had a chance to update. I will answer all my pm's tomorrow. Right now I just want to get a few things updated. I have been training brutally hard. Moving forward perhaps 6 days per week will be pushing it and I may opt for 5 but I will see how my body feels day by day.

My supplement order has been delayed but I finally pick up some EAA's tomorrow and will add them in straightaway. My protein intake could be higher but the way I have been eating as definitely leaned me out a lot. I am looking better each day. However once I up the gears and add in more protein with the frequent training I will change faster.

I went to a party on Saturday night and ate a lot of deli meat and well everything. I didn't drink alcohol but had about 4 peach iced teas. It hasn't done any damage though and I burned through them. The training I done before helped and it was one of my higher volume days consisting of chest, tri-ceps, quads and calves.

On some sets I may list an exact amount of reps but they are still working sets. An example are 3 sets of 50 reps for leg extensions. I went up in weight each set but I use different techniques to reach failure at 50. Meaning I will make myself fail using a variety of slow reps, static holds and even partials. 

2
Chest... 6 working sets, 2-3 movements.
Tri-ceps... 3 working sets, 1-2 movements.
Quads... 3 working sets, 1 movement, high reps.
Calves... 5 working sets, low reps.

Chest
Smith Flat Bench Press... 3 working sets of 4pps, 3pps and 2pps (with deadstops) with approx 20 secs rest between sets.
Pec Deck... 1 working drop set.
Machine Incline Press... 2 working sets using pronated and hammer grip.

Tri-ceps
Seated Tri-cep Extension... 1 working set with holds on the negative stretch.
Assisted Lat Pulldown Tri-cep Dip (pushing down pad)... 1 working set.
Tri-cep Cable Pushdown... 1 set with full weight rack then half the weight for double the reps.

Quads
Leg Extensions... 3 sets of 50 reps using slow/fast reps, paused contraction and partials. I went up in weight with each set and the last was with about 3/4 of the rack. 

Calves
Horizontal Calf Presses... 5 working sets. I didn't want to rack the plate loaded leg press so not low reps but about 15 slow ones with full weight rack.


3
Hams... 5 working sets, 2-3 movements.
Biceps... 5 working sets, 2-3 movements.
Abs... 5 working sets.

Hams
Standing Leg Curls... 3 working sets for each leg including ending with a drop set with 40kg, 30kg, 20kg and 10kg with partials every drop.
Ham Focused Leg Press... 2 working sets. No crazy weight due to lower back but last set was a big drop set with 8, 6, 4 and 2 pps for 15 x 4 so 60 slow reps total.

Bi-ceps
Standing Barbell Curls... 2 working sets with 20kg per side.
Preacher Curl supsetsetted with DB Hammer Curls... 2 working sets with 25kg per side and 30kg and 24kg db's.
Standing Cable Curls... 1 working set for higher (and fast) reps.

Abs
Crunch Machine... 5 working sets of higher reps (close to 50).


4
Shoulders... 6 working sets, 2-3 movements.
Quads... 4-5 working sets, 2-3 movements, medium reps.
Calves... 5 working sets, medium reps.

Seated Smith Press... 3 working sets with 3pps, 2pps and 1pps (with dead stops) and approx 15 secs rest between sets.
Seated Lateral Raises... 2 working drop sets.
Standing EZ Bar Front Raises supersetted with DB Front Raises... 1 working set.

Quads
Leg Press... 5 working sets (rotating foot position).

Calves
Leg Press Calf Presses... 3 working sets.
Seated Calf Raises supersetted with horizontal leg press calf presses... 2 working sets.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 29, 2019)

As always training hard but I haven't been consistent with my drug taking and we all know that is a massive factor in all of this. So from today I will make sure I do daily aas and preworkout synthetine/syntheselen. The same for syntherol in my arms as well. 

My diet is effective but far from optimal because I am basically not eating much. Although I have added in the EAA's (Olimp) until I get my main supp order and also been eating more meat. Time to have consistent protein every few hours with EAA's drank throughout the day between all meals. 

Regardless I am looking tonnes better but with the improvements above I will start to change really fast. I have booked a short holiday for the end of June so that is my deadline. I don't usually do deadlines but having a date in mind will be good for me so I have 1 month to get ripped.

AAS is 40mg test p, 36mg tren a and 36mg mast p per day. Plus 40mg avar pre workout. From tomorrow I will also make sure I dose 3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen before every workout as well.

BP is always a concern for me and I am attacking it from different angles. I have added 80mg telmisartan each day and 1 cap of carditone every night. I have experienced weird sides from telmisartan in the past but I have been fine this time round and that's also the reason I am sticking to 80mg per day (with the 1 carditone) instead of double the dose of telmisartan. I also get nasal side effects from carditone especially at 2 caplets so again 1 cap for the benefits whilst minimizing side effects. On top of these I will also use cialis occasionally (perhaps eod) as it's one of my fav drugs to take as it's very good for bp, prostate, sex, pumps and vascularity. 

I just had an amazing session and pushed it hard. I walked into the gym planning to superset chest and back movements but as it was still busy I decided to just do them separately. I decided to do 5 working sets (instead of 6) for each today.

5
Back... 6 working sets, 2-3 movements.
Chest... 6 working sets, 2-3 movements.
Abs... 5 working sets.

Machine High Rows... 1 working set with full weight rack.
Machine Incline Chest Press... 2 working sets with 20 secs rest between sets.
Hammer Strength Rows... 2 working sets with pronated grip.
Flat DB Flyes... 1 working set with 30kg db's.
Hammer Strength Low Rows... 2 working sets with 4 pps and 2pps with 20 secs rest between sets.
Chest Press... 2 working sets with 4pps with 30 secs rest between sets. 

Machine Crunches (vertical)... 3 working supersets using left, right and centre angles (changing order each set).
Hanging Knee Raises... 1 working set.
Rope Crunches... 1 working set.
Stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 30, 2019)

I train quite a lot but I never usually force anything. Meaning if I plan to go in the morning and my body is not ready I will wait until the evening and if it's still not ready I usually wait until the next day. However I trained hard last night and I woke up today and decided to go straight to the gym. My body wasn't ready but my mind was. Pre workout I had 4 whole eggs with 2 pieces of toast and some berries afterwards. I also drank a serving of EAA's with my green powder as well.

It was leg day and I literally destroyed myself. I could barely move post workout and got home and just sat there for an hour doing nothing. It's time to go up that gear and remain consistent. So today I dosed 3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen pre workout. It stung a little for an hour due to the syntheselen but now I don't feel a thing. I also dosed 40mg avar and 1 serving of Dymatize's preworkout. Intra I had 3 scoops of Olimp EAA's and 35g carbs. Post workout (after moving) I had 300g beef mince and some rice cakes. Later was cottage cheese with berries drizzled in lemon juice. My last meal was turkey breast and an avocado.

The plan was as follows but I changed it and basically added in a bit of everything...

6
Glutes... 3 working sets, 1-2 movements.
Hams... 3 working sets, 1-2 movements.
Quads... 6 working sets, 2-3 movements, low reps.
Calves... 5 working sets, high reps. 

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses supersetted with seated calf raises... 4 working sets.
Leg Press Calf Presses... 1 working set.
Standing Leg Curls... 2 working sets with each leg.
Seated Leg Curl... 1 working set.
Hip Extension Machine (glute emphasis)... 2 working sets with each leg.
Glute Raises... 1 working set with each leg.
Hip Abductor... 1 working set.
Hip Adductor... 2 working sets.
Leg Press... 5 working sets. 
Leg Extensions... 1 working set.
Stretches.

For most movements I went through warm ups relatively quickly but took my time on the leg press. For my heavy sets I used a quad focused method with shorter ROM and my feet close together and low on the platform. However as I was going up in plates I also used a wide stance with my feet low and toes pointed out so I could bring my legs back as much as possible (hits the hams and glutes much more). I didn't go crazy heavy but it was brutal. I done working set of 10pps then rested. Then I done basically a drop set. I rest a short period though and you will see from my previous days have been using this method a lot recently. So basically 4 working sets very close together. 10pps, 8pps, 6pps and 4pps and every set was over 15 reps. Afterwards I done just 1 set of leg extensions with paused contractions.

I will see how I am tomorrow and go from there. Feeling good though and I plan to use the synthetine/syntheselen before every workout now to help with fat burning. I will stay where I am for 1 week then I may up my avar dose to 60mg but so far so good. I have also added in 1iu hgh last night and will see how I am. I struggled to get up today but it may be unrelated but the reason my dose is so low is solely due to the fatigue I suffer from every time I run hgh or mk-677.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 31, 2019)

2nd day on 1iu hgh and the fatigue is here :banghead: It's such a silly dose I thought I may be ok but definitely not surprised. If I stick to this dose I am sure it will be fine as my body will adapt. It may even have it's benefits as I can sleep early some nights as my sleeping patterns aren't the best. I woke up today feeling like I had been hit my a car due to my leg workout yesterday. I felt good though I just started getting really tired in the evening.

I was deciding if I should go the gym and I fell a sleep on my sofa bed. I was woken about 45 mins later by my gf and it meant I had to rush. I really wanted to train so quickly took my shots and some preworkout and left. I had just over 1 hour and I had an amazing workout. I was in the zone so I just went with it.

1 
Back... 6 working sets, 2-3 movements.
Shoulders... 6 working sets, 2-3 movements.
Abs... 5 working sets.

Warmed up with a variety of movements over approx 10 mins. 

Seated Cable Rows... 2 working sets.
Lat Pulldown... 1 working set with 4 pps.
Low Rows... 2 working sets with 5pps and 4pps.
DB Shrugs... 1 working set.
Standing DB Shoulder Press... 1 working set with 36kg db's.
Standing DB Lateral Raises... 2 working sets (traps pulled down and straight arms so lighter weight).
TG Shoulder Press... 3 working sets with 3pps, 3.5pps and 4pps.
Abs... 5 sets of bodyweight movements.
Stretches.

I should have mentioned I was using some BPC-157 recently. My distal bi-cep tendon has been good so it obviously worked. I have even done some movements recently that normally cause me issues but been fine. Examples include the cable rows today and the other day I was doing 20kg ps standing barbell curls and 50kg preacher curls. I was using 500mcg everyday but started dosing it eod as I only had 2 vials in total. I will have to get some more as it's such an amazing peptide for overall healing.

I am hoping the HGH will assist things and I will try to be sensible with poundages on certain movements but it's in my nature to always try to push things. Although 100% no rack pulls or deadlifts as I can't be bothered with my lower back going again. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## montego (May 31, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> 2nd day on 1iu hgh and the fatigue is here :banghead: It's such a silly dose I thought I may be ok but definitely not surprised. If I stick to this dose I am sure it will be fine as my body will adapt. It may even have it's benefits as I can sleep early some nights as my sleeping patterns aren't the best. I woke up today feeling like I had been hit my a car due to my leg workout yesterday. I felt good though I just started getting really tired in the evening.
> 
> I was deciding if I should go the gym and I fell a sleep on my sofa bed. I was woken about 45 mins later by my gf and it meant I had to rush. I really wanted to train so quickly took my shots and some preworkout and left. I had just over 1 hour and I had an amazing workout. I was in the zone so I just went with it.
> 
> ...


Fatigue on 1iu for 2 days?

Ohhh that's some terrible genetic response lol.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 31, 2019)

montego said:


> Fatigue on 1iu for 2 days?
> 
> Ohhh that's some terrible genetic response lol.



Yes it is  I was well aware of it as well but would really like to have a decent run on hgh. I have tried everyway and none of them work. After using small doses I figured let's try 10iu every 5 days or so just to change it up. Thinking the infrequent high dosing wouldn't build up and actually move down so my body may adapt quicker. One dose in and I was a mess for days  If left I could sleep 18 hours a day easily and did one Saturday. I have started at 2iu in the past and been bad. Last time I figured go for 4iu and struggle through and if it's too much go down to 2iu and because I had been at 4iu I may handle half the dose much better. I was wrong and I had to stop at 2iu. I said to myself I don't even want to waste the injection for 1iu but many months later here I am. I figured a little bump in IGF-1 may help me. I have experimented with many brands as well including some pharm grade. Don't get me started on MK-677 either as the fatigue is even worse on that  

Things are good though. I am sure I will be ok at this dose and it may even help me sleep at a normal time (I write this at 3am)


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 31, 2019)

My nutrition at the moment is very simple. Obviously I don't compete so I don't need to be exact. But I can still get great results without following a diet plan and weighing out food etc. This is not aimed at competitors because they do have to be exact for optimal results. But I see so many normal guys just wanting to look good on the beach totally overcomplicate things (nutrition, training and drugs). Obviously I love my details and guys can see that in my posts but my overall thinking is pretty simple. I don't stress over the minor details.

I am eating protein every few hours. I eat when I am hungry so don't force anything. Most of my carbs are around training/acitivity. Although anytime is fine it's the total that is most important. I pick foods I enjoy. You don't have to be miserable when dieting. Obviously if you want to get shredded that is different but that will come later for me. Right now I enjoy my meals and eat what I want.

Your overall energy balance is key. I think a balanced approach is generally superior. I carb cycle now but my higher days are never that high. I can still take in a fair volume of food though as a large amount of my carb intake are fruits (berries) and rice cakes. A decent sized piece of meat with 7 rice cakes is an enjoyable and filling meal and that is approx 45g carbs. Occasionally I add something is such as oats or whatever I feel like. 

I am on avar so it totally messes up my cholesterol but I still want to be eating a diet that only helps matters. Moreover I will carry it on after the avar so I can get my cholesterol markers back where they should be. As a result I consume an array of fats (limited amounts) each day in the form of avocados, evoo, evco, whole eggs and mixed nuts. Obviously the leaner I want to be the more I will have to reduce things. A little thing of mine now is to eat 1 avocado every day. It's your overall nutrition that is most important but avocados really are a great food to eat especially for improving cholesterol. Numerous studies show their ability to help lower LDL and most commonly increase HDL levels. 

I figured I would post this as it's something on my mind a lot after reading pm's and seeing forum posts. I really do see so many overcomplicate things. They can't eat carbs before bed. They can't have fat post workout. They shouldn't have all 3 macros in 1 meal and so on. They stress on the details so much they often miss on the basics.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 3, 2019)

I had 2 days off the gym. The 1st was planned and the 2nd was due to me getting back late and the Champions League Final (my team Liverpool won ) was on so I stayed home to watch that. My membership to the 24/7 gym finished last week so I couldn't go to that. The 2 days have done me good though. I done my aas shots but never dosed any avar on my off days.

I haven't ate much recently as letting my weight drop down a bit. Things are good though and I am now happy with the way my body is changing. My appetite for meat is also back so I will be consuming that every few hours. Plus my EAA's and mainly fruits and rice cakes. I usually have 4 whole eggs each day and some mixed nuts as well. Plus 1 avocado everyday.

I just trained and like everyday I go hard. Although I did take too much preworkout and it effected my breathing. I am sure the tren contributed as well as I have noticed a difference outside of the gym as well. So I may just keep the tren a maxed at 40mg this cycle. Although it was mainly due to the preworkout so it effected my training and I had more rest between bigger sets. My left shoulder has also been bothering me recently and I said to myself no heavy pressing but 2 days out of the gym and the big dose of preworkout had me fired up.

I added more sets for tri-ceps and also warmed up much slower as last time my elbows hurt as I went through to my work sets really quickly and within minutes was using the full weight rack on pushdowns. So tonight quite a lot of lighter weight extensions and pushdowns before going heavy to warm up my elbows more. I was late to the gym and instead of rushing through decided to miss out the leg portion which won't happen again. Although nothing major as I will add calves in 2moro instead and I am training quads 2 more times this week anyway. Today was meant to be 3 working sets of high reps which will usually be leg extensions so my lower volume quad day in the sequence.

Incline DB Press... 2 working sets.
Machine Flyes supersetted with Machine Presses... 2 working sets.
Flat Smith... 2 working sets. One with 3.5pps. The 2nd was a drop set with 3.5pps, 2.5pps and 1.5pps with dead stops. I used different width grips for each working set.
One Armed Tri-cep Extension... 2 working sets with each side using overhand and underhand grips.
Machine Tri-cep Extension... 1 working drop set.
Skull Crushers... 1 working set.
Close Grip Bench... 1 working set. Someone has left 1 plate per side on a barbell so I just high repped it.
Tri-cep Pushdown... 1 working set with full weight rack then half the weight for double the reps.
Stretches.

Preworkout was 3ml synthetine, 2ml syntheselen, 40mg avar and 1.5 servings of 5% Nutrition Kill It Reloaded. Intra was 3 scoops of Olimp EAA's plus 35g carbs (with electrolytes). Post workout I had 300g lean beef mince.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 3, 2019)

There is a guy I chat to in the gym. Well there is a massive language barrier but we try. I saw him walk over when I was about to do one of my working sets on flat smith presses with a narrow grip. I figured he just wanted to watch. Anyway he filmed it and I had no idea. I shout out "No" in the video because he saw me struggling and went to touch the bar which I hate as the struggle is obviously good and I had more reps in me. I am not sure when he began filming. He actually put the phone down to help me in the end not knowing I had the safeties on and I literally won't give up so will push that last rep to the absolute max.

I am much more controlled usually but I was far too amped up (preworkout) and I won't do that again as my breathing was effected. I still figured I would post the video as I never have any done of me so it's better than nothing. I also don't usually make any noise when training but shouting out here as I was really amped up  It may not work for internet explorer but will for chrome etc.

https://gofile.io/?c=V75i2k


----------



## SURGE (Jun 3, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> There is a guy I chat to in the gym. Well there is a massive language barrier but we try. I saw him walk over when I was about to do one of my working sets on flat smith presses with a narrow grip. I figured he just wanted to watch. Anyway he filmed it and I had no idea. I shout out "No" in the video because he saw me struggling and went to touch the bar which I hate as the struggle is obviously good and I had more reps in me. I am not sure when he began filming. He actually put the phone down to help me in the end not knowing I had the safeties on and I literally won't give up so will push that last rep to the absolute max.
> 
> I am much more controlled usually but I was far too amped up (preworkout) and I won't do that again as my breathing was effected. I still figured I would post the video as I never have any done of me so it's better than nothing. I also don't usually make any noise when training but shouting out here as I was really amped up  It may not work for internet explorer but will for chrome etc.
> 
> https://gofile.io/?c=V75i2k



Max intensity! If you can post more training vids as I would like to see them.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 3, 2019)

SURGE said:


> Max intensity! If you can post more training vids as I would like to see them.



My flat press sets in previous weeks were much better than that but that was recorded so I figured I would post. I will try to get more stuff recorded.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 3, 2019)

I just destroyed my legs and bi-ceps. Drenched in sweat by the end of my workout. I do notice a big difference in sweating and feel warmer when on synthetine/syntheselen. As I missed calves yesterday I added them in today but instead of 5 working sets I done about 10 and just abused them with minimal rest periods and heavy weight. For hams and bi-ceps I kept the weight lower but all movements were slow and controlled. I started bi-ceps with a variety of pump sets such as unilateral bi-cep curls and unilateral reverse curls. I also done more than 5 working sets and all were done together over approx 10 mins. Although I also warmed up beforehand for approx 10 mins using various cable and db curls.

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... approx 6 working sets (holding at the top and bottom).
Seated Calf Raise... approx 4 working sets (some sets were supersetted with the above).
Seated Leg Curl... 1 working set.
Standing Leg Curl... 4 working set with each leg. 5-10 sec negatives and held contractions.
Spider Curls... 2 working sets... the last being a drop set with 15kg, 10kg and 5kg db's.
Standing DB Hammer Curls... 1 working set with each arm.
Standing EZ Bar Curl... 1 working set.
Unilateral Preacher Curl... 3 working sets with each arm.
Machine Seated Bi-cep Curl... 1 working set for higher reps.
Machine Crunches... 5 sets starting at approx 50 reps down to approx 30 then 15 reps and back up to approx 30 and 50 again.
Stretches.

Pre workout was my usual 3ml synthetine, 2ml syntheselen, 40mg avar and 1 serving of Nutrex's Outlift Amped. Intra was 3 scoops of Olimp EAA's. Post workout I had bran flakes and raspberries with milk (synthepure shake on the side) which is the first time in awhile I have had cereal. My next meal will probably be 4 whole eggs then sip on 2 scoops of EAA's then later some cottage cheese with berries.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 4, 2019)

I basically eat approx 5-6 times per day now. Things vary but those meals will be approx 3 meat ones with vegetables and 3 snacks. Snacks could be 4 whole eggs, cottage cheese or a protein shake with nuts/fruit. Just constant protein servings with controlled fats/carbs. I don't overcomplicate things and have to have x amoutn of protein per meal. An example my last meal was a small tub of cottage cheese with 1 kiwi so about 26g protein. But I also drink EAA's between all meals so that makes up for things. Just a very simple approach that is very easy to maintain which is ideal for me. I want to get my waist down and feel healthy. 

I do carb cycle so sometimes I will have 80g carbs from 1 rice pack which would be pre or post workout. Maybe a bowl of oats with a banana and protein powder which I had pre workout today. I usually take pics of my food but haven't bothered recently but have a few.

Cottage cheese with kiwi...







Mixed salad, whole eggs, avocado and raspberries...






Steak, yellow peppers and basmati rice...


----------



## montego (Jun 4, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> I basically eat approx 5-6 times per day now. Things vary but those meals will be approx 3 meat ones with vegetables and 3 snacks. Snacks could be 4 whole eggs, cottage cheese or a protein shake with nuts/fruit. Just constant protein servings with controlled fats/carbs. I don't overcomplicate things and have to have x amoutn of protein per meal. An example my last meal was a small tub of cottage cheese with 1 kiwi so about 26g protein. But I also drink EAA's between all meals so that makes up for things. Just a very simple approach that is very easy to maintain which is ideal for me. I want to get my waist down and feel healthy.
> 
> I do carb cycle so sometimes I will have 80g carbs from 1 rice pack which would be pre or post workout. Maybe a bowl of oats with a banana and protein powder which I had pre workout today. I usually take pics of my food but haven't bothered recently but have a few.
> 
> ...


Good looking foods.

Those smaller portions more frequently will help I'm sure.

Are you limiting fluids during meals? This has helped me a lot with the waist issues.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 4, 2019)

montego said:


> Good looking foods.
> 
> Those smaller portions more frequently will help I'm sure.
> 
> Are you limiting fluids during meals? This has helped me a lot with the waist issues.



I pretty much don't drink during meals. Maybe a tiny amount. All my fluids are taken in between meals for that very reason. I also make sure to chew my food a lot to aid digestion. Well that's a lie sometimes I literally swallow my food whole


----------



## montego (Jun 4, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> I pretty much don't drink during meals. Maybe a tiny amount. All my fluids are taken in between meals for that very reason. I also make sure to chew my food a lot to aid digestion. Well that's a lie sometimes I literally swallow my food whole


Lol.

I started training abs again recently. Only a few weeks but it had already made a difference.

Doing the vacuum in the shower like Dante recommended too.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 5, 2019)

montego said:


> Lol.
> 
> I started training abs again recently. Only a few weeks but it had already made a difference.
> 
> Doing the vacuum in the shower like Dante recommended too.



I am the same. I have mainly been doing a variety of crunches recently which are very effective for me. I will also start incorporating more movements especially twisting exercises and some bodyweight stuff (planks etc). I started doing vacuums but haven't been consistent but will now. I was thinking this the other day. I tend to go up in stages and 1 things falls into place then another and another. I said to myself do vacuums first thing in the morning, between ab sets and in the shower.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 5, 2019)

I started syntherol properly last night. I figured just 1ml in each bi-cep head but it felt so good I added 1.5ml in each tri-cep lateral head. I use standard 3ml syringes and 1x 21G loading needle. I loaded them both up and put on 26G 1/2 pins and injected my left bi-cep (inner and outer heads). Then reloaded and put on 2 new 26G 1/2 pins for my right bi-cep. Then the same for my tri-ceps as well. It just means I am using just 2 syringes instead of 6 which over time adds up especially for guys doing 8+ shots everyday. I will do the same in my bi-ceps tonight but move up to 1.5ml. I am going to move up faster than normal and get to 2ml and stay at that dose as it should be more than enough for great results.

In the gym tonight I got bad heartburn/acid reflux. I just upped avar to 60mg per day so I am fairly certain it's due to that. In the past Telmisartan has given me a similar feeling so I stopped it. However this time it's been fine for 2 weeks now but I got it tonight. The sensation freaks me out because I am not used to getting it and obviously the location. I will see how I am over the next few days and make adjustments if needed.

My hormones now are 40mg test p, 38mg tren a, 38mg mast p and 60mg avar. I will move all injectables to 40mg and probably stay there. I also use 20mg cialis eod plus 1iu hgh preworkout now.

Training tonight was good a part from the heartburn. It came on towards the end. I started training with some very light sets for arms just because of my syntherol shots the night before. Not had any pip but just wanted to get some blood in there. I done my 6 working sets for shoulders but more than the listed 2-3 movements but everything was fast paced. My workout was as follows...

Seated Smith Shoulder Press... 1 working drop set with 3pps, 2pps and 1.5pps with deadstops.
DB Shrugs... 1 working set.
Wide Grip Upright Row... 1 working set.
DB Front Raises... 1 working set.
HS Shoulder Press... 1 working set of higher reps.
Finished with 1 GIANT set using the following movements:
HS Shoulder Press
DB Shrug
DB Lateral Raise
Wide Grip Upright Row
Barbell Upright Row.

Standing Calf Raises... 3 working sets (instead of 5)
Horizontal Leg Press... 2 working sets.
Unilateral Leg Extensions... 2 working sets with each leg. Finished with both legs for 50 reps.
Stretches.

Preworkout was 3ml synthetine, 2ml syntheselen, 60mg avar, 1iu hgh and 1 serving of Goku Gains. Intra was 3 scoops of Olimp EAA's. Post workout I ate what I wanted which was a big bowl of Toppas cereal with blueberries, raspberries and a synthepure shake on the side.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 5, 2019)

I haven't ate much tonight but had some cottage cheese and berries before. I just add 1 avocado and a protein shake. I love avocados so that's always a nice snack for me. I was very bloated from that post workout cereal though. Although I am looking much better so happy about that. I will get some pics sorted soon. All details are starting to come out and I still look really full. My chest looks miles better than it did in the past as well.

The only thing that annoys me are my daily AAS shots. Not much volume but short esters have never treated me great. I don't get any PIP a day later but they sting going in. Geno's test p is very smooth but the combination of test p, tren a and mast p in one syringe is never going to be great for me. I recall not being able to use any other test p in the past but I am ok now. Although I have a habit of rotating left and right glutes but after a few weeks they need a rest. There is some swelling on both sides so occasionally (like tonight) I inject my delts.

I just done my 2nd set of syntherol injs and super easy with no issues. I only use 1/2 pins but they work great for me. No lumping or any pain whatsoever so far. I just have to watch out for bruising especially in my inner bi-cep.

I just received some clothes from FatherSons that are popular on various fitness websites. Too much to post so I will tomorrow. I have issues fitting in clothes especially pants. I figured the company would be worth trying as they do some nice stuff and you have the certain fitness celebs (muscular) advertising their clothes. I am also purposely droppign weight so figured I shoudl fit in. Overall a relatively successful purchase as I just tried on about 8 items and will need to return about 4. More on that tomorrow though. I took 10mg melatonin about 20 mins ago and it's hit in


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 6, 2019)

I trained chest, back and abs tonight...

Machine High Rows... 1 working set.
Incline Chest Press... 2 working sets with 3pps and 3.5pps.
Machine Rows... 2 working sets with 4pps and 5pps.
Chest Press... 2 working sets with 3.5pps and 4pps.
Lat Pulldown... 2 working sets with 3pps and 3.5pps.
Chest Dips... 1 working set.
DB Pullovers... 2 working sets.
Ab Crunch... 5 working sets.
Stretches.

I have just done a 3rd set of syntherol arms injections. This time no tri-ceps but 1.5ml in each bi-cep head so 3ml total per bi-cep. After even 2 injs the difference is very noticeable and my vascularity in my bi-ceps is much more prominent. I will get pics done soon just need to get my body shaved first as it's all over my back, shoulders etc.

My parents come to visit me 2moro so I will be busy for the next few days showing them around and taking them somewhere nice. I am due to train legs next so will fit that in one night but will probably have an off day 2moro. My pre bed snack is a weird one. I just ate 1 avocado and I have about 60-70g protein from synthepure in a bottle I will drink in bed whilst I check my phone


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 11, 2019)

My parents came to visit me so I dropped everything and showed them around for a few days. I didn't stick to any plan and just ate whatever I wanted which included fondue, ice cream etc. I didn't train for a few days but was walking over 20,000 steps everyday. It's crazy how much the fondue bloated me though. That was basically a days worth of calories from melted cheese.

I didn't inject but did use avar the first day but dropped it as the lower back pumps were agony from all the walking. I have also decided to drop back down to 40mg avar as I started getting bad acid reflux from 60mg. 

Obviously my routine has been far from perfect over the last few weeks but I can still rescue things  I go on holiday for 5 days at the end of the month so I have some time to get ripped. As a result the next 2 weeks will essentially be lean protein and greens/vegetables. I know I can make some incredibly fast changes in 2 weeks.

So my drugs are now 40mg test p, mast p, tren a and avar per day. I also added 500mg metformin last night. HGH will be added back in tonight at 1iu o).

We visted Montreux which is incredible so I will post some pics 2moro. My gf is also shaving me 2moro so I can sort out some updated physique pics as well.

Today I decided to add in a massive full body training day to get my body firing again. 1 working set per bodypart but I covered most areas so the volume was very high. 3ml synthetine, 2ml syntheselen and 40mg avar pre workout.

Warm Up with db's.
Seated Shoulder Press... 1 working set with 3.5pps
Seated Low Row... 1 working drop set with 5pps and 2pps (2pps for 20 slow reps rest paused).
Seated Chest Press... 1 working set with 4pps.
Seated Tri-Cep Dips... 1 working set with 5pps.
Seated Concentration Curls... 1 working set for each arm with dead stops to finish.
Seated Ab Crunch machine... 1 working set.
Hip Abductor... 1 working set.
Hip Adductor...1 working set.
Standing Leg Curls... 1 working set.
Leg Extensions... 1 working set.
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses supersetted with Seated Calf Raises... 1 working set for each.
Stretches.

Next gym day is legs and that should be tomorrow. I will include everything but focus on movements I didn't do today such as leg press, hack squats, lunges, seated leg curls and glute raises.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 13, 2019)

As I have posted I have been pretty bad but I am still getting results. I wanted to downsize a little so not eating much is a simple way to do that. But in regards to maintaining as much muscle as possible it's obviously not the best way. I have also fell off my diet as well but it's not like I have a show and you only live once. I did get a bit of a shock today as one of my hoodies that is really big feels too big now so I have lost a lot fullness. That's to be expected on 1/4 of the carbs I usually have though.

Things are good though and I will improve this log as I know I can do much better. If I continue like I have today I will change fast. My diet today has been simple but I have enjoyed it...

4 whole eggs and a synthepure shake.
Lean Beef with Asian Vegetables.
Cottage Cheese with blueberries, raspberries and squeezed lemon juice.
Lean Beef with Asian Vegetables.
Salmon and now I am drinking a synthepure shake.
Pre bed I will have lean beef with 1 avocado.

I also trained legs and had 2 scoops of caffeinated EAA's intra workout.

Seated Calf Raises... 4 working sets.
Leg Press Calf Presses... 2 working sets.
Seated Leg Curls... 2 working sets.
Hip Extension Machine (glute emphasis)... 1 working set with each leg.
HS Glute Raises... 2 working sets with each leg.
Leg Press (feet high, wide and toes pointed out)... 2 working sets.
Leg Press (feet low, narrow and straight)... 2 working sets.
Hack Squat supersetted with Leg Extensions... 2 working sets.
Walking Lunges... 2 working sets.
Stretches.

I have an issue with my trap but I am sure some voltaren 2% gel will help it out so I will put that on pre bed.

Moving forward I will be low carbing (and low fat) over the next 10 days or so. Then I will bring back carbs before I go away. I still haven't shaved but definitely will 2moro and get pics done soon. I am fairly happy with how I look I just need to do more to get this lower ab fat/water off.

Tonight I will also add in melanotan 2 so I don't burn when I go away. I haven't used it in a long time and I burnt myself walkign around the city over the weekend. After using it extensively in the past I find it's a great tool when cutting. You get more tanned which can make you look leaner, it reduces appetite so is perfect when dieting. It's also been shown to have positive effects on insulin sensitivity and contribute towards fat loss indepedent of it's appetite lowering effects. I will start at a max of 50-100mcg and move up in dose gradually. 

*The effects of the melanocortin agonist (MT-II) on subcutaneous and visceral adipose tissue in rodents.*

Strader AD1, Shi H, Ogawa R, Seeley RJ, Reizes O.

The melanocortin system is a critical pathway in the regulation of energy balance. In this study, we analyzed the peripheral effects of the synthetic melanocortin agonist melanotan-II (MT-II) in rodents fed a low-fat or high-fat diet. MT-II-treated high-fat diet-induced obese (DIO) mice lost weight and body fat, whereas MT-II-treated low-fat-fed mice maintained their original body weight. Specifically, *MT-II treatment led to a general reduction in both visceral and subcutaneous adipose tissue in high-fat-fed mice *compared with Vehicle (ad libitum) controls. Vehicle-treated pair-fed DIO mice lost an equivalent amount of body weight compared with MT-II-treated mice but retained more adipose tissue. Pair-fed mice showed a reduction in visceral adipose tissue and no effect on subcutaneous adipose tissue compared with MT-II-treated mice. It is surprising that subcutaneous lean mass was significantly reduced in the pairfed mice. The data were replicated in DIO rats and indicated that *MT-II treatment led to a generalized reduction in adipose tissue*. These results indicate that peripheral *MT-II treatment leads to weight loss that affects both the visceral and subcutaneous fat compartments*. This finding illustrates the complexity of analyzing weight-reducing compounds. Although the *present data suggest that the anorectic effect of MT-II is primarily a consequence of reduced food intake, the body composition data suggest that other mechanisms are involved.*

PMID: 17567964 DOI: 10.1124/jpet.107.123091 


*Intracerebroventricular administration of melanotan II increases insulin sensitivity of glucose disposal in mice.*

Heijboer AC1, van den Hoek AM, Pijl H, Voshol PJ, Havekes LM, Romijn JA, Corssmit EP.

Author information

AIMS/HYPOTHESIS: 

The present study was conducted to evaluate the effects of central administration of melanotan II (MTII), a melanocortin-3/4 receptor agonist, on hepatic and whole-body insulin sensitivity, independent of food intake and body weight.

METHODS: 

Over a period of 24 h, 225 ng of MTII was injected in three aliquots into the left lateral ventricle of male C57Bl/6 mice. The animals had no access to food. The control group received three injections of distilled water. Whole-body and hepatic insulin sensitivity were measured by hyperinsulinaemic-euglycaemic clamp in combination with [(3)H]glucose infusion. Glut4 mRNA expression was measured in skeletal muscle.

RESULTS: 

Plasma glucose and insulin concentrations under basal and hyperinsulinaemic conditions were similar in MTII- and placebo-treated mice. Endogenous glucose production (EGP) and glucose disposal in the basal state were significantly higher in MTII-treated mice than in the control group (71+/-22 vs 43+/-12 micromol.min(-1).kg(-1), p<0.01). During hyperinsulinaemia, glucose disposal was significantly higher in MTII-treated mice (151+/-20 vs 108+/-20 micromol.min(-1).kg(-1), p<0.01). In contrast, the inhibitory effect of insulin on EGP was not affected by MTII (relative decrease in EGP: 45+/-27 vs 50+/-20%). Glut4 mRNA expression in skeletal muscle was significantly increased in MTII-treated mice (307+/-94 vs 100+/-56%, p<0.01).

CONCLUSIONS/INTERPRETATION: 

Intracerebroventricular administration of MTII acutely increases insulin-mediated glucose disposal but does not affect the capacity of insulin to suppress EGP in C57Bl/6 mice. *These data indicate that central stimulation of melanocortin-3/4 receptors modulates insulin sensitivity in a tissue-specific manner, independent of its well-known impact on feeding and body weight.*

PMID: 15971058 DOI: 10.1007/s00125-005-1838-8


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 13, 2019)

The one issue I have is all the short ester injections. I do them daily as it minimizes the side effects I get from tren. I have always had issues with short esters though regardless of brand. With Geno's I don't even get any PIP the next day they just sting going in. But with the frequent injs it can get annoying. The other night something bad happened though. I was stupid to inject as it was hurting going in but as it was just 1.2ml I carried on  Anyway the moment I pulled out the needle I got the most intense burning sensation on the bottoms of my feet and the top of my head. Then my teeth/gums starting burning intensely. This nearly floored me and I couldn't breathe properly. I will probably drop the tren in 1 week as it's as healthy as battery acid  I tend to rotate glutes but need to give them a break as there is some inflammation. I much prefer my twice weekly long ester cycles/trt and look forward to going back to that soon.

The synthetine/syntheselen combo is fine it just burns for about 30 mins post injection then nothing. I actually done a glute shot with those earlier today and no issues whatsoever. One delt shot stung bad but overall the combo is easy to do. I usually rotate delts for those injs. 

I will go over my supplements tomorrow as some big changes in that department. I have downsized products but also added in some useful things.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 14, 2019)

Back and Shoulders tonight...

 Incline Bench Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working set (many pump sets)
 Reverse Pec Deck... 1 working set.
 TG Lat Pulldown... 1 working drop set with 4 and 2.5pps.
 Machine Rows... 2 working sets (both arms, left, right) then (both, right, left).
 Seated Cable Rows... 2 working sets using full then a short ROM.
 TG Low Row... 1 working set rest paused to 30 reps.
 DB Shrugs... 2 working sets with last being a drop set with 3 drops.
 Standing EZ Bar Upright Row... 1 working set.
 Standing Arnold Presses... 1 working set.
 Standing Cable unilateral front raise supersetted with lateral raise... 1 working set with each arm.
 Standing Straight Bar Cable Upright Row supersetted with Front Raise... 2 working sets.
 Stretches.

 Tonight was very fast paced and a lot of volume in the time I trained. I have been pressing heavy a lot recently (sometimes up to 4 times per week) so I told myself no heavy pressing. So the Arnold Presses were with just 20kg db's and very slow and controlled. I will press heavy 2moro for chest so I don't want to overdo things. Although I don't mind throwing in high frequency like I have recently at rare times just for that extra push. However my shoulders have been sore recently and feel very dry so I am not overdoing things. I will adjust things after my holiday so I don't encounter any issues. I will probably order more BPC-157 as well as my distal bi-cep tendon (and shoulders) felt great on that but I have noticed it starting to come back now. Although we should never rely on drugs to mask injuries so changes in training will be made to prevent any further issues. As a result my bi-cep training now has also gone back to lighter weight and very slow and controlled. It already was but no more full rom heavy curls for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 14, 2019)

My daily supplements and a few reasons why I use them...

*MPA Heartsolve*... cholesterol, blood pressure, blood sugar, kidney and liver health etc.
*MPA Cardiosolve*... general heart health, blood pressure, blood sugar, muscle soreness etc.
*Life Extension Once per day Health Booster*- contains a variety of useful ingredients such as vitamins e and k, macaguard, saffron and lycopene. I use this for general health plus the fact it contains many very useful eye health supplements.
*Life Extension Super Bio-Curcumin*... anti inflammatory, anti oxidant, heart, joints etc.
*Life Extension, Endothelial Defense with Pomegranate Complete and Cordiart*... heart and vascular health, anti inflammatory, nitric oxide production etc.
*Ayush Herbs Carditone*... blood pressure, heart, kidneys etc.
*Jarrow Formula's Vitamin D*... general/bone health, immunity, insulin sensitivity etc.
*Paradise Herbs ORAC Energy Greens*... general health, regularity, immune system, energy etc.
*Synthetek's Synthergine*... liver health, cortisol control and anxiety.

I plan to use most of the above all year. Although I will drop the carditone when I end my current cycle.

I have a variety of digestive enzymes as well. Although I am about to order some bromelain and will start using that again soon. The majority of my meals right now are mainly protein and vegetables so I prefer to use that. I will also be ordering sea kelp as well.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 14, 2019)

I forgot to mention my MT2 inj was horrible last night  I knew what to expect. But instead of 50-100mcg I dosed closer to 150mcg which I probably shouldn't. I always say to people there is no rush so start super low and build it up very gradually. However I have 2 weeks until I go away as I was late starting it so put in a little extra. No reason for me to be late either as the vial has been in my fridge for years. I did take a Ginger root extract cap (another great supp for digestion) but took it just after injecting which is too late. Nothing major just bad nausea and facial flushing. Well it was really bad so I went straight to bed after injecting. I have left it for just before bed tonight as well so more of the same no doubt


----------



## SURGE (Jun 14, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> My daily supplements and a few reasons why I use them...
> 
> *MPA Heartsolve*... cholesterol, blood pressure, blood sugar, kidney and liver health etc.
> *MPA Cardiosolve*... general heart health, blood pressure, blood sugar, muscle soreness etc.
> ...



I may try those energy greens. Why sea kelp?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 16, 2019)

SURGE said:


> I may try those energy greens. Why sea kelp?



The energy greens are great. Full of fruit and green powders plus some things that give you a good mental boost. It also makes me go to the toilet as well. I always feel better after using them and a good mental booster without using strong stimulants. 

Sea kelp to help boost fat burning due to iodine's effects on the thyroid. It's also very vitamin, mineral and anti-oxidant rich. Plus it contains 10x more calcium than milk which I have signficantly lowered my intake so it will help make up the difference.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 16, 2019)

So many updates I will do them in stages 

Firstly, my lower back went today. I was sitting awkwardly which I wouldn't usually do but have felt there is no danger. Thinking back I later realized I had hack squatted the other day. I have a list of exercises I know cause me issues but I had totally forgotten I had done them. I was going low as well and it must have done something. When I don't rack pull, deadlist, squat etc my lower back is never great but it never goes ever. I stopped doing them all last time my back went but done 2 sets in a superset the other day so I am guessing it was that. It went and I couldn't move but lay down for 1 hour and it started feeling better. So nothing major this time. Regardless there was no way I was missing the gym today. I could have broken my foot and I still would have been in the gym tonight 

Big session and I feel great now. I wore a back support and it felt good. It helps keep my waist in as well so a bonus. I changed it up and used 5ml synthetine preworkout. Reason being synthelamin is the only synthetek product I don't ever use. I feel great on it but both times I have used it I have broken out (acne) on it which is rare so I know it's that. I researched it and it's not uncommon when using vitamin b12. Syntheselen also contains vit b12 and since I started using it I broke out a little. It could be the aas but as I am going away in 2 weeks I would rather just drop it incase it is the vit b12. I have been fine in the past on it but again would rather just drop it. I will carry it on after my holiday. So it's 5ml synthetine from now on which I love and it's my fav dose. In my experience the more the better with synthetine but common sense needs to be used so I come to the conclusion for big/fast results and the fact I can do it in 1 shot 5ml is a great dose for me.

Tonight I trained chest, tri-ceps, calves and quads.

Flat Smith Press... 1 working drop set with 2 drops. 4pps, 3pps and 1.5pps with dead stops. I only got 3 or 4 reps with 4pps which is less than normal but I put everything into them. I wish I could have got a video as this was a brutal set.
Machine Fly... 2 working sets.
Machine Press... 1 working set.
Standing Cable Hammer Press... 1 working set.
Close Grip Bench Press supersetted with Tri-cep Cable Extensions... 2 working sets.
Unilateral DB Tri-cep Front Extensions... 1 working set (with assisted reps) for each arm.
Unilateral DB Tri-cep Side Extensions... 1 working set (with assisted reps) for each arm.
V Grip Tri-cep Extension... 1 working set with 50kg and then double the reps with 25kg.
Leg Press Calf Presses supersetted with Seated Calf Raises... 4 working sets with pauses at the top and bottom.
Leg Extensions... 5 sets of 50 reps going up in weight.
Stretches.

I surprised myself with the leg extensions. The machine had 2 plates on so I done a few sets of 10-15 reps with pauses to warm up. Then I done 50 reps. I moved up to 3 plates and done another 50 reps. It's written down to do 3 working sets so I figured 4 plates for 50 reps and that's it. However I figured let's just go on till I can't get 50 reps. I moved up to 6 plates and that killed me to get 50 reps. I was on the floor shaking after that. But it felt good and my quads were on fire after 5 sets over a short time.

Post workout I had chicken cooked in my own spice mix and some vegetables in a little light soy sauce...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 16, 2019)

An update about my fathersons order. They have many famous fitness guys modelling their clothes. I have issues buying tops to fit me and pants are impossible so I figured they would be a good bet. On their site they basically have tops in a super tight fit and others in a regular fit. Some of the models are in great shape and they have people like Mike O'Hearn, Jeremy Buendia and Andrei Deiu on their website.

Andrei Deiu looks quite big (very lean) and is tall like me but it states he wears a large in t-shirts and xlarge in the slim fitting stuff which seems small. So I wasn't sure what to order as I haven't fit into an XL since I was a teenager. I figured they must be quite large sizes plus I have purposely dropped about 20 pounds and I want things to be fairly tight. I decided XXL for the regular fitting tops and for the slim fitting stuff XXXL. I have just tried them all on again and everything is very tight and I will be resending 80% of the order back and getting a size up. So XXXXL for the tight stuff and it will still be tight. XXXL for the regular fitting stuff which I want to be tight. So even though they are on fitness websites all over their sizes are not big at all.

I also bought some shorts and figured just buy the biggest they have which is a 38inch waist. They are as tight as can be but contain 2% elastane so stretch so I am happy with them. I was thinking when I order more shorts/pants to get a 36 inch waist as my waist will shrink over the next 2 weeks but no chance I will fit my legs in them. So all in all a successful purchase but I am sending back most of the order on Monday and getting the size up. They have some nice stuff so figured I would post about it. I am in no way associated with the company.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 16, 2019)

I forgot to state if you ever order just get your normal size but a size up in the slim fitting clothes.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 17, 2019)

Hams, bi-ceps and abs tonight. Due to my lower back nothing crazy with the hamstrings. Although I did do many light weight pump sets on the standing leg curl machine with no rest just rotating right to left and so on. I also decided to really focus on my bi-ceps/forearms and performed more sets than usual. Very fast paced with multiple supersets and slow and controlled reps. I won't list all my movements as they were very misplaced and in no set order. A good workout tonight though and something different. Nothing crazy so I will be fresh tomorrow.

I am not liking the side effects from the tren a this time round. Considering I have dropped weight my cardiovascular performance feels horrible due to it's effects on my breathing. Carditone also causes nasal congestion which only multiples things. As discussed previously I will be dropping carditone soon as I won't need it as my bp has lowered (I use other bp supps as well). I will also drop tren next week as well. I may come down to TRT but it's most likely I will swop over to something else for the rest of the summer then drop down to TRT until winter time. I am thinking something simple like 500mg test c, 400mg mast e and 300mg deca. I would use NPP but I like to dose that ed or eod and as I just want to have 2 injs per week to keep things easy. I will carry on losing bodyfat on that cycle and may add a few things in at the end of summer.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 17, 2019)

Here are a few pics from Montreux last week...


----------



## Viking (Jun 17, 2019)

Good read and nice pics!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 20, 2019)

Yesterday I trained back, chest and abs. I supersetted everything and it felt good...

Decline DB Presses supersetted with Incline Bench DB Rows... 1 working set.
Machine Pullovers supersetted with Machine Hammer Press ... 1 working set.
Lat Pulldown supersetted with Machine Flyes... 1 working set.
TG Machine Row supersetted with Flat Barbell Press... 2 working sets.
Seated Cable Row supersetted with Chest Dips... 2 working sets.
Abs for 15 mins
Stretches.

If I superset I still lift as heavy as I always do. So all machines were with the full weight rack. The machines rows were with 4pps which is a little less than usual but that machine feels very heavy. Now the only exception is whenever I superset flat barbell press I never go heavy. It's just a rule I have and I am sure I would be fine but I hear about so many pec tears on that movement I prefer to keep it 2pps and I really slow down the reps and use perfect form.

I go away in 8 days so the other night I thought maybe just up things slightly for the next week so I added a little extra tren and mast. I wake up after 90 mins sleep drenched in sweat having a panic attack  It was a bad one as well. I can't be bothered feeling like that again so I am lowering my tren from 40mg to 20mg for the next few days then dropping it. The same for mast as well and that will be dropped to 30mg then dropped. Test p is still at 40mg ed and last night I added a 125mg test c shot. I will do another 1 in a few days then one on the day I leave and carry that on when I get back after 5 days. If I had any winny, proviron or halo I would dose them but no bother I will just wait until I get back from my 2nd trip on the 17th July before adding anything else in. So for the next few days it will be 40mg test p, 30mg mast p, 20mg tren a and 40mg avar. With some test c in the background building up which I will add deca and maybe mast e when I get back. I should add I have been using 20mg tamoxifen daily for about 6 weeks as well.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 20, 2019)

Today I was very low in energy and due to train legs. I left it very late and decided to train. I really pushed it hard and struggled through. My workout was very simple and all isolation work. I could say my lower back was a reason but I also just felt like training this way. All movements are ones I really like and get a lot from. I can also overload the targeted muscle and feel safe doing so. Honestly 3 working sets into my calves and I was ready to go home but really pushed through. A brutal session but not as taxing on the nervous system so I should be gtg tomorrow night.

Arm pump workout for 15 mins.
Seated Calf Raises supersetted with Standing Calf Raises... 10 working sets.
Seated Leg Curls supersetted with Standing Leg Curls... 5 working sets.
Unilateral Leg Extensions... 10 working sets.
Stretches.

To give reference for my heaviest sets on leg extensions I was using the full weight rack with 1 leg using slow negatives and trying to hold the contraction so they were brutal.

Preworkout I had 40mg avar, 5ml synthetine, 20mg cialis and 1 serving of 5%'s Kill It Reloaded.

My abs are very indented now I am just holding some fat/water in my lower abs. I can see all the details coming in though. I think what I have done recently makes a good example of how you can get lean and look good for the beach even if you fuck everything up as long as you stay in a deficit using some drugs and train hard  I will have a few more low carb days then start adding some carbs (mainly rice cakes and fruit etc) back in to fill out before I go away. I will definitely get some pics done before I go. I shaved part of my front I just need to finish it off and get my gf to do my back.

I also dosed syntherol at 1.5ml in both bi-ceps heads and 2 tri-cep heads the other day. Plus yesterday at 1.5ml in both bi-cep heads again. That's why I added in the arm pump workout to get blood moving as my tri-ceps felt a little tight but feel good now.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 22, 2019)

My gf agreed to mind a dog this weekend so the apartment is a bit crazy. Dog hairs everywhere from the dog and Flex play fighting for about 6 hours straight 

I have treats occasionally but very small such as 1 biscuit or 2 spoons of ice cream. So I don't go without but they are so small it makes very little difference and keeps me sane  Obviously if I had something serious to get in condition for I wouldn't do that and would be much better. Although evenb counting the treats my carbs for the last week have literally been 75g max per day. The last few days that was closer to 50g. My fats are also lower than usual. I am doing a mini depletion. As a result I am very flat now and really feeling it. I have upped my water intake and consume a lot of sodium so it helps keep me a little fuller and the pumps in the gym are always there. I will add carbs back in on Sunday. Only 200g or so then 300g the next day and go from there. I like to experiment plus I know it will 100% make me look sharp for pics.

My plan is to do the above then I go away for 5 days. I will resume dieting when I get back then travel again for 1 week and will eat pretty much what I want. I will still train during the 2nd trip. After that I will resume dieting on test c, deca and mast e with some orals thrown in at the end of summer. I will do a proper depletion after my 2nd trip as I will have more time to do everything properly. Just for fun and to get in my best shape then it will be back on TRT and eating healthy but not worrying about calories.

Training is still the same split but I am temporarily modifying my approach. In the past it was all about the working set and just warm ups to get to that last set or 2. Now I am doing more hard sets (70-80%) and keeping the pace as fast as possible. I will still throw in some 100% sets when I feel they are warranted. I am doing this for a variety of reasons but most importantly I just feel like a change and I don't want to get injured. Those 100% sets take it out of my body and my shoulders are very dry, left hip is giving me issues, middle trap is on/off, right calf is strained etc. It's still 100% effort just done differently.

Tonight I trained back, shoulders and abs and it destroyed me. I like pushing through but my body has no energy on low carbs. I also trained very high volume tonight. I won't go into all the details but I incorporated a lot of different movements such as...

Machine pullovers using one arm at a time then both.
High and Low Pulley Cable Rows. On the low setting I bend over quite a lot but finish with a more upright stance and really pushed things.
Reverse pec deck for higher reps.
Standing cable shrugs using 2 standard handle grips. You get a great feeling when using 2 individual handles. I worked up to the full weight rack doing 15 slow reps at multiple weights with approx 15 secs rest. I like using the 2 handles for bi-cep and tri-cep work as well. I failed on 15 reps on the last set because I held the last contraction for as long as possible.
Lot's of upright rows and front raises.
Lateral raise machine.
I finished with abs for about 20 mins but I was half dead so rested between sets. Mainly knee raises and reverse crunches off a bench tonight.
I made sure to stretch and foam roll my back as I can get lower back tightness especially after doing abs.
To top things off I missed the bus so walked home which took me about 30 mins. 

I took Driven Sports Rize tonight as I felt like I needed something stronger than caffeine. It's not great and it helped but I was exhausted 3/4 into training but pushed through. On top of that was 5ml synthetine, 20mg cialis and 40mg avar.

Prebed I will take 500mg metformin, 80mg telmisartan and 10mg melatonin. I have also been using a small dose of MT2 pre bed and will carry that on tonight.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 23, 2019)

Well I stuck to my plan for about 4 hours  All is good though. I had forgotten we were having dinner with my gf's parents before they go away for approx 1 month. That was chicken paella which I had a decent serving plus some cake for dessert. I also drank quite a lot of lipton iced tea which I never do so that's another 100g carbs/sugar from the tea alone. So my carb loading started earlier than posted 

Today I started with some bran cereal (with milk) and a synthepure shake on the side. I have also had 2 meals that consisted of a toasted bagel with turkey breast meat and a little honey (plus another synthepure shake). Post workout steak with rice cakes and vegetables. Next meal will probably be cottage cheese with fruit.

Recovery with carbs is literally night and day. On low carbs my recovery from training is terrible. The difference carbs make to me is massive especially intra and post workout. I also didn't feel half dead after I trained today. Although I also didn't go crazy with the weights but had a great workout. You will notice a lot of pressing movements but the weight was lower, reps were controlled and the rest periods were minimal. So whilst I went to failure nothing was super heavy and I went more for "pump".

Chest, tri-ceps, calves and quads.

Warm up chest and back with cable movements.
Seated Chest Press... 3 working sets.
Flat Barbell Press... 1 working higher rep set with dead stops.
Cable Crossovers and Presses (do both in the same set)... 2 working sets.
Seated Hammer Press... 1 working set.
Warm up tri-ceps with a variety of cable extensions then...
3 GIANT sets consisting of cable pushdowns, seated overhead machine extensions, close grip bench press and tri-cep dips.
Standing Calf Raises... about 6 working sets.
Leg Extensions... 3 sets of 50 reps going up in weight.

The pump from the giant sets were crazy. None of the weights were high. Although on the last giant set I did use the full rack for pushdowns. Seated extensions was the same weight each time and felt heavy but only 1/2 the rack. Close grip bench was 1 plate per side each set and dead stops on the last set. Dips were with 3pps which is actually heavy on this machine and feel like 4pps on most dip machines.

For the calf raises I was using very controlled reps and pausing at the top and bottom. I went with approx 25 reps for every set. Some included long holds on the top and bottom plus very slow negatives. Just a mix up of intensity techniques and some fast partials to extend certain sets past 25 reps. Leg extensions were all about a quick pump and I obviously train them a more conventional way later in the week.

I dosed aas last night and gonna skip tonight and finish 2moro night with the short esters. I will dose 125mg test c 2moro and in a few days time and carry on with the longer estered gear when I get back. Pre workout I dosed 40mg avar, 5ml synthetine, 20mg cialis and 1 serving of Goku Gains preworkout. I have no aminos so just been drinking water intra but will receive some eaa's 2moro. I dose 20mg cialis eod btw. I think that dose really adds to your physique when getting leaner due to it's beneficial effects towards fat burning and increased vascularity.

My gf can come to the gym with me on Tuesday so I will get updated pics then.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 25, 2019)

I had more carbs today. I just ate what I wanted and that consisted of grapes, dates, cherries, mango, rice cakes, bagels, honey and fig jam. About 350-400g carbs so nothing crazy. Toasted bagels with turkey breast meat and honey or fig jam is amazing and I have ate 3 today. I think grapes and dates are excellent sources of fast carbs as well. Protein hasn't been high and fat next to zero but only for the next 2 days. 

I trained in a vest for the first time in ages and I can see everything is starting to come to life. Veins everywhere and getting leaner. I will do a proper deplete and load in August. This one has been all over the place but still effective. I have changed a lot in 1 week. I still have some lower ab fat that needs to come off but for the time I have taken and the fact I haven't even dieted properly I can't complain. I even had some ice cream today as well.

Preworkout I took 5ml synthetine, 40mg avar, 1 serving of full as fuck and 1 serving of Nutrex's Outlift Amped. This is my last day on avar. I will also dose my short esters for the last time tonight. I will do 40mg test p, 30mg mast p and 20mg tren a. On top of that 125mg test c plus another 125mg on Thurs night.

Bi-ceps, Hamstrings and Abs.

Bi-ceps and Forearms literally 15 different movements. Minimal rest and a variety weights and angles. Trained them for about 30 mins. Some basic stuff and some more unusual stuff such as standing cable overhand curls and barbell wrist twists.
Seated Leg Curls supersetted with unilateral db stiff leg deadlifts... 5 working sets (15 "sets" in total).
Abs... about 20 mins again a variety of movements with no distinct order that included hanging knee raises, decline situps, decline twists and rope crunches.
Stretches and Foam Rolling.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 26, 2019)

I very recently started using a cleanse product but it has done the opposite of what it should do. It contains things such as senna, aloe vera and psyllium husk. It gave me bad stomach cramps and has stopped me going to the toilet. So my lower stomach is more bloated than usual. I have dropped it so the bloating will go away soon. I don't believe in traditional cleansing products at all but this looked ok and I figured it would help with regularity and I have had some minor issues but this has made things 10x worst.

I still got pics done tonight though. My gf also done a short video as well which I much prefer I am fairly pleased with things though. Once the bloating goes down even better. I just need to get my waist in more over the next 2 months. I never bothered shaving my front again even though it's or different lengths but you can't tell in the pics.

Carbs today have been from cherries, nectarines, blueberries, dates, bagels and honey. I just tried a ON Optimum protein bar and they taste good. The rest of my protein has been from turkey breast, beef and eaa's today.

Training was supersetting back and chest movements. Then I done a few bits just to get a pump for the pics. Next training day is legs which should be tomorrow or Thursday. It's very late now so I will post the updated pics tomorrow.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 26, 2019)

Here are 2 videos from training last night. A bit bloated but not bad considering I have semi dieted and implemented no cardio. In August I will deplete properly and also start doing cardio. 

https://vimeo.com/344664769

https://vimeo.com/344666752


----------



## striffe (Jun 27, 2019)

The vids look great. Definitely leaner than when you started. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## AGGRO (Jun 28, 2019)

Good vids! You seem to visit some nice places!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 28, 2019)

I am flying very early so have ended up staying up all night  Gonna leave in about an hour or so. I still haven't even packed my suitcase  Hopefully I can sleep on the plane which I 99% know won't be possible as I can't fit in the seats properly. Where there is a will there is a way! Meeting my friend in the destination airport but have to wait 2 hours so chances are he will find me a sleep somewhere. 

I ordered some more shorts and pants from Fathersons. I don't know how those guys fit in them as the jeans (got the biggest size they do) are like tights. I needed my gf to help me get them off  Never usually wear stuff like that but they actually look good so gonna keep them. I got a polo shirt in XXXXL but it fits just like an XXXL but with much bigger arms. After a few hours wearing in the sun the arms will go loose. Maybe I need more syntherol 

I will try and be sensible alcohol wise. But after such a long break I know that 1st morning when I wake up hungover I will look super dry and probably my best so far this summer  Large amounts of alcohol dry you out very effectively. Only issue after 3 days of drinking you start going the complete opposite way and look a mess  I hope everyone has a good weekend and I will be back next week


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 6, 2019)

Back from Marbella. My plan of not drinking too much failed terribly  I haven't drank alcohol for about 6 months but more than made up for it. I had a great time but my body was destroyed by the end of it. Every night was heavy and ended at about 8am then up at 10-11am to sit in the sun. Marbella is full of pretty girls and expensive bars. We did find a place that done all you can drink for 20 euro for 1 hour so took advantage of that. You weren't allowed shots with that offer and the guy said no but the girl (manager) gave me as many as I wanted which was nice.

I ate once a day and usually a buffet at 8pm (literally the moment it opened). On the 4th night 2 mates stayed in to stay fresh for a pool party but me and my mate stayed out till 9am. We got up at 12 and weren't going to go but decided to last minute. We paid for the best table in the middle and had a laugh. As many pretty girls as you will see in a small area even if most of them are idiots. One mate wanted to bring up 2 girls and we all said no but later he did and within 5 mins she fell over knocking 2 pitchers of cocktail we had just paid 200 euro for  I never ate all day and got back at 9pm and ate 1 banana and a packet of crisps (chips in the US) and headed out again until 9am. My flight was at 3pm and much earlier than my mates so I was by myself. I was a complete mess and drunk in the airport so it was a struggle. 

Got back and pretty much slept for 1 day. Just getting back into things. From one extreme to another. I didn't go to the toilet much when away which is super rare so I was bloated and full of water (kidneys hurt) but it's dropped off now. I am high dosing synthergine to get my liver back on track. I also have some artichoke amps that I use before 2 meals per day. Just drinking lot's of water and eating clean now. Mainly lean protein with vegetables, fruits and rice cakes. I go away again but won't be drinking and will carry on a healthy lifestyle for... well until I go away with my mates again 

I trained for the first time today. I decided to do a full body workout. Moreorless starting from bottom to top and performed 1-2 working sets for each exercise. Working sets but nothing really heavy and mainly using slow rep speed (especially negatives), controlled reps and going for a good pump. In the movements I did push the weight I felt very weak but had a great training session. I was in the gym for a long time but not sure just how long but about 3 hours. This has put me back on track and I have felt great since. The exercises I performed for 1-2 working sets each were...

Seated unilateral DB Calf Raises (putting DB on top of my knee) and using different foot placements/angles.
Seated Calf Raises.
TG Standing Leg Curls.
Machine Glute Raises.
Leg Extensions (unilateral and both).
Machine Lower Back Extensions.
Seated Cable Rows.
TG Upper Back Row.
TG Lat Pulldown.
TG Chest Press.
DB Front Raises and Lateral Raises.
EZ Bar Front Raises and Presses.
Lying DB Tri-cep Extensions.
Seated Dead Stop Concentration Curls.
Hammer Curls.
Machine Crunches.
Reverse Crunches.
Stretches.

2moro I will perform a more usual training day and be in there approx 90mins. I will probably do a push day with calves added. 

I need to pick up my long esters but will have them very soon. Last night I dosed 250mg test c and 50mg mast p. I can't be bothered with tren a but will use the rest of my mast p up. So I will dose 250mg test twice weekly and 50mg mast p everyday. When I get the mast e I will dose 200mg twice weekly whilst still using mast p until it's gone (only a few weeks). I will also add in about 200mg (maybe 300mg) deca as well. No orals (winny, halo etc) but if I get proviron in time I may start that at 50mg per day.

Today I dosed 4ml synthetine pre workout and the sweating was ridiculous. It's hotter here now but my top was drenched after 20 mins. I am going to carry on with 4ml preworkout daily until I go away plus restart when I get back.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 8, 2019)

Since I have been back I have been eating clean but also what I want. I had 2 bowls of cereal (wholegrain cheerios) today for example. Although I used coconut milk which is only 20 calories per 100ml. The rest of my meals consist of lean protein, whey isolate, cottage cheese, fruit, vegetables and rice cakes. 

I usually have 2 meals of lean meat and asian vegetables every day. I have cottage cheese with fruit usually once. Plus lean protein with rice cakes once or twice. An example was post workout today I had lean steak, 8 rice cakes (with iodized salt) and 1 apricot. After that was cottage cheese with strawberries and blueberries drizzled with lemon juice. My last meal will be turkey breast with 1 avocado. Although I am generally keeping fats very low for the foreseeable future. I do include 1 pack of Animal omega everyday as well now.

I go away again soon but will be going the gym most days and eating relatively clean. When I get back it will be more of the same but 100% on the diet.

The difference in the last 3 days has been huge. I was a mess on holiday and I didn't go the toilet properly for over 3 days. I never have usually have those issues but all the alcohol and so little food had an effect. So I got bloated around my waist whilst losing fullness everywhere else. 3 days of hard training has made a massive difference though. Even after my 1st workout I looked like a different person. So if you want to tighten up just go away and drink as much alchol as possible and eat next to nothing  In all seriousness it's out of my system so no more mad nights out for me for a long time.

Tonight I trained Back and Bi-ceps. Lot's of different movements and hard training. I started with pullovers with db's then on a machine as well. I like to rotate pulldown and rowing movements so done that. Lot's of hard sets but I was done within about 1 hour and 10 mins. I had some pics taken and fairly pleased with how I look considering the last 2 weeks. I even have quad veins coming out as well so thank you vodka


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 8, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> Since I have been back I have been eating clean but also what I want. I had 2 bowls of cereal (wholegrain cheerios) today for example. Although I used coconut milk which is only 20 calories per 100ml. The rest of my meals consist of lean protein, whey isolate, cottage cheese, fruit, vegetables and rice cakes.
> 
> I usually have 2 meals of lean meat and asian vegetables every day. I have cottage cheese with fruit usually once. Plus lean protein with rice cakes once or twice. An example was post workout today I had lean steak, 8 rice cakes (with iodized salt) and 1 apricot. After that was cottage cheese with strawberries and blueberries drizzled with lemon juice. My last meal will be turkey breast with 1 avocado. Although I am generally keeping fats very low for the foreseeable future. I do include 1 pack of Animal omega everyday as well now.
> 
> ...


 I eat cereal once or twice per day. If it's post-workout, I will probably have a kid cereal. At night I will have an adult cereal LOL 

Stuff like Kashi, etc

I just use an app to keep track of my calories, which currently are at 3,300 a day, and I have no problem staying lean eating that much cereal

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 9, 2019)

Sandpig said:


> I eat cereal once or twice per day. If it's post-workout, I will probably have a kid cereal. At night I will have an adult cereal LOL
> 
> Stuff like Kashi, etc
> 
> ...



When bulking I usually eat 2 bowls of cereal per day. But my bowls are not what most people have. I can go through a box of cereal in 2 big bowls. That can be 400g carbs just in cereal. It's fine for me but when you add the milk plus if it's nut muesli a lot of added fat so it can be too much. I was super bloated before starting this log and that was from going through loads of nut muesli and full fat milk.

I agree though cereal can be a great source of carbs even when dieting if you know what you're doing and use common sense. Even the kids cereal can be very low fat and high carbs so ideal post workout. As long as someone processes/digests it well it's a great choice and very satisfying. I like rice krispies or coco krispies but there are so many. Right now I have a shredded wheat type cereal with frosting on so a good mix of slower/faster carbs and fibre. I usually put blueberries in the bowl as well and it goes great with dairy, coconut, rice or cashew milk. I prefer coconut milk as it's so low in calories. Cashew is nice but it's essentially fat and sugar and next to no protein so not ideal.


----------



## Victory (Jul 9, 2019)

You have tightened up. I am buying some vodka  How tall are you?


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 9, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> When bulking I usually eat 2 bowls of cereal per day. But my bowls are not what most people have. I can go through a box of cereal in 2 big bowls. That can be 400g carbs just in cereal. It's fine for me but when you add the milk plus if it's nut muesli a lot of added fat so it can be too much. I was super bloated before starting this log and that was from going through loads of nut muesli and full fat milk.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree though cereal can be a great source of carbs even when dieting if you know what you're doing and use common sense. Even the kids cereal can be very low fat and high carbs so ideal post workout. As long as someone processes/digests it well it's a great choice and very satisfying. I like rice krispies or coco krispies but there are so many. Right now I have a shredded wheat type cereal with frosting on so a good mix of slower/faster carbs and fibre. I usually put blueberries in the bowl as well and it goes great with dairy, coconut, rice or cashew milk. I prefer coconut milk as it's so low in calories. Cashew is nice but it's essentially fat and sugar and next to no protein so not ideal.


Entire box? Been there, done that. That was part of the reason for all of my IBS like symptoms.

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## bernardt (Jul 9, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> I was bulking and it was going great but I just lost motivation which is not like me. I always train hard but started eating loads of cereal and started suffering from digestion issues. Some nights the distention was crazy bad. It's time to start feeling good and dropping some weight in all the right places. I do this for fun so if I am not feeling good it's pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Looking nice my fellow steel worker!!!! Keep it up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 10, 2019)

Victory said:


> You have tightened up. I am buying some vodka  How tall are you?



I am 6ft 2.



Sandpig said:


> Entire box? Been there, done that. That was part of the reason for all of my IBS like symptoms.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk



Yes the entire box. I think many of us are the same. I could do 3000 calories of nut muesli in 20 mins and love every second of it 



bernardt said:


> Looking nice my fellow steel worker!!!! Keep it up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks. Although those are my starting pics. I just posted new pics on the last page.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 4, 2019)

So much to update. Obviously I went to Marbella and had fun. I then went back to Spain for just over 1 week and had a more relaxed holiday. Although I did go out twice and one night was very heavy. I trained twice whilst I was there which consisted of 2 massive full body workouts. 

Since I got back I decided not to stress about things and just ate what I wanted. So mostly clean food but I would have post workout cereal and quite a lot of fruit juice some days. The problem is I got ill probably due to the weakened immune system from all the partying. I never get sick ever but 5 days of no sleep and drinking definitely weakened me. I felt it in Marbella and had a bad cough for over 2 weeks afterwards. Then I developed a bad fever but tried to push through for a few days I was quite bad. So I concentrated on resting and taking in quality food and I am feeling better now and planning the rest of my summer.

For me I looked great the other week considering everything. The introduction of more carbs had me fuller and with the stress free approach I seemed to thrive. Being really sick knocked me a little but right now things are gtg and I plan to start dieting again. Moderate carbs and protein with low fat. I also plan to increase my daily activity in the form of walking Flex daily in a local woodland area (full of hills).

My gear is low right now and I am using 150mg test e and 75mg mast p e3d's (well usually e4d's). I am using the mast p just to use it up but I pick up mast e very soon. So I will move over to 150mg mast e e3d's and probably up the test to 300mg e3d's. I also have adrol and winny coming and plan to use 50mg and 25mg daily for approx 5 weeks. I want to finish the summer with a bang.

My strength is down but most of my workouts in the last month have been pump based. However I have pushed the intensity recently and incorporated some heavy sets. It's a complete mix though full of different techniques and it's feeling great. My split has been...

Chest, Shoulders, Tri-ceps
Back, Biceps
Legs

Calves and abs are trained when I want. One rotation calves were done with legs and chest etc. The next they were done with just the back day. My volume has been lower recently and some training days are very basic with minimal movements. I am starting to up things though. My last 2 training sessions looked like...

*Legs*
Seated Calf Raises supersetted with Standing Calf Raise... 5 sets 
Machine Glute Raises... 3 sets each side.
Leg Abductor/Abbuctor... 3 sets each.
Seated Leg Curls supersetted with Lying Leg Curls... 5 sets
Hack Squats... 5 sets
Vertical Leg Press... 3 sets
Leg Extensions... 3 sets

I use a mix of weights for calves but recently have generally used much lighter weight. Really slowing down the reps and pausing at the top and bottom. I do that with higher weight as well but I like the feeling and it's going great. Calve training was brutal. The glute and abductor/adductor work was nothing crazy but will be in the future. The seated leg curls were brutal and I feel safe going all out of them. The lying was more just to pump as much blood in there and to finish off but with a relatively light weight. Hack squats I done 15 reps moving up in weight. The 4th set was hard and the last one was brutal. The vertical leg press was a relatively light weight but approx 20 slow reps. I rested approx 20 secs and done another set to failure and repeated for the 3rd set. This was the hardest I have pushed things in a long time and I was on the floor shaking. Leg extensions to finish just to pump blood in there and I used light weight. So not every movement I am going all out and I save myself for certain sets.

I have to be careful with squats though. If I train like I have I minimize any injury risk and would be shocked if I ever get injured. I want to improve my quads though and decided to incorporate a squat movement and see how I get on. It's an old school hack squat machine with a weight rack and you have to pump up the rack using a hand pump. It feels very heavy though even with just a standard weight rack. Anyway when doing my shoes today I felt my lower back nearly go so I know to be careful. I actually can barely walk today so know I pushed it.

Earlier I trained shoulders, chest and tri-ceps. I don't want to put too many pressing movements in one session. As a result a lot of my shoulder work in the foreseeable future will be a variety of lateral raises. I want to work on my median delts. My front delt gets hit hard with my chest pressing and I was overdoing my overall pressing volume so gonna back off a little. 

*Shoulders, Chest and Tri-ceps*
Warm ups
Partial DB Lateral Raises... 4 sets of 20 reps going up in weight.
Incline Bench Lateral Raise... 4 sets of approx 12 reps going up in weight.
Cable Lateral Raises... 4 sets of approx 8 reps.
Incline Bench Chest Flyes... 3 sets of approx 15 reps.
TG Chest Press... approx 5 hard sets.
Machine Flyes... approx 3 hard sets.
Machine Press... 1 set.
Tri-cep Pushdowns... pump sets then 1 hard drop set.
Machine Dips supersetted with Standing Overhead EZ Bar Tri-cep Extensions... 3 sets.
Stretches.

The shoulder work felt great today. The incline chest flyes were mainly to open my chest up before the heavy pressing. My strength is down but I pushed the pressing to the max. Failure sets at different weights. I can press 5-6 pps on most plate loaded machine for approx 10 reps but this machine is very heavy. So I maxed out at 3pps whereas it's usually 4pps.  I also like to use pauses on these presses. So I will fail then usually rest for 15 secs and narrow my grip and go again. The machine flyes were brutal with a moderate weight but slow reps with full stretch and paused contraction. I done 1 set of machine presses with no rest after the last set of flyes. That consisted of approx 8 reps using a pronated grip and then about 7 (to failure) using a neutral grip. Pushdowns were 1 set with the full weight rack for 10 reps then half the rack for 20 reps. Machine dips with a decent (nothing crazy) weight for 15 slow/controlled reps then the overhead extensions to failure.

Post workout today I had 2 scoops of synthepure, oats, banana, frozen berries and almond milk. Then about 1 hour later I had chicken with a salad drizzled in olive oil and apple cider vinegar with 6 rice cakes on the side. My next meal was cottage cheese with blackberries, kiwi and organic lemon juice.

Gonna carry on training hard and upping things as I move a long. Time to get serious again. I will post some updated pics soon.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 6, 2019)

I trained back tonight. I wanted to do abs but my lower back is tight so left them out. If I train like I have I am 99% sure I wouldn't get injured even going crazy with certain movements. That's because I decided to never rack pull or deadlift (etc) again. Squats is another problem movement for me and adding in those hack squats the other day has resulted in this tightness. I want to do them 2moro for legs again but I will be smart. I enjoyed them though so will just be careful and will likely add them in every 2 rotations.

Nutrition has been different tonight (just ate what I wanted). Post workout I had 300g beef mince by itself. Then about 90 mins later I had a bowl of wholegrain cheerios with almond milk. It's been about 30 mins and I plan to have another 300g beef mince in about an hour. I will probably end the day with some cottage cheese, blueberries/blackberries and lemon juice as it's a fav of mine. 

I am going to start taking away mince meat meals and replacing them with chicken breast for a change plus it's less fat. I tend to get between 7-15% fat. I will also be slightly lowering fat consumption from other areas as well (less whole eggs). Cereal will just be post workout now as well. Basically mod protein/carbs and low fat but nothing complicated and something easy for me to stick to. I like rice cakes as they involve no cooking, they fill me up and mentally I prefer them to eating rice. So they will be utilized a lot with lean protein meals. I have iodized salt on all my rice cakes as well. I am also a fan of bags of frozen Asian vegetables. Occasionally I will throw in a salad with some added fat. I like to do a combo of olive oil and apple cider vinegar as a salad dressing. I will still have my smoothies which now are always synthepure, oats, mixed berries, banana (if pre/post workout) and coconut or almond milk. It's time to sharpen up for the rest of summer.

Tomorrow I pick up my aas and finally my supplement order after 3 months. So I will add in EAA's between all meals and have some new preworkouts to try out. I will add in 50mg adrol and 25mg winny tomorrow. Plus I have decided I will start dosing 250mg test and 150mg mast e3d's. I will up that to 300mg test and 200mg mast later on. I don't want anything too complicated or toxic and that is plenty for the look I want to attain. I may even lower the test if I start feeling lethargic which is not uncommon for me with higher test.

From tomorrow I will also add in 3ml synthetine pre workout and 4ml synthergine per day due to the addition of adrol/winny. My health supps are minimal right now and I will go over that in a later post.


----------



## montego (Aug 6, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> I trained back tonight. I wanted to do abs but my lower back is tight so left them out. If I train like I have I am 99% sure I wouldn't get injured even going crazy with certain movements. That's because I decided to never rack pull or deadlift (etc) again. Squats is another problem movement for me and adding in those hack squats the other day has resulted in this tightness. I want to do them 2moro for legs again but I will be smart. I enjoyed them though so will just be careful and will likely add them in every 2 rotations.
> 
> Nutrition has been different tonight (just ate what I wanted). Post workout I had 300g beef mince by itself. Then about 90 mins later I had a bowl of wholegrain cheerios with almond milk. It's been about 30 mins and I plan to have another 300g beef mince in about an hour. I will probably end the day with some cottage cheese, blueberries/blackberries and lemon juice as it's a fav of mine.
> 
> ...


Hatfield Squats if you have a safety bar.

They are so much better on my lower back and knees then a traditional squat. I haven't done a regular Bb squat in ages


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 6, 2019)

montego said:


> Hatfield Squats if you have a safety bar.
> 
> They are so much better on my lower back and knees then a traditional squat. I haven't done a regular Bb squat in ages



Thank you. Matey even hack squats in a machine are a problem  I have tried everything. I can do belt or db squats but I still have to be super careful. It often gets to the point even with those movements I think I can't push the intensity enough to elicit worthwhile gains so even they are stopped. The negatives far outweigh the potential positives. 

I like the hack squat with the back rest because I can really push without fear. The issue is even with that is how my back will be the next day. I wouldn't even attempt any free bar squat these days though. The same for rack pulls (or deadlifts) even with the pins above my knees.

To be fair things have been going good. I just wanted to improve my quads so figured I would give them another go. It's playing with fire though. I don't even have big goals now in regards to growing. So I will see how things feel after a 2nd day of hack squats and go from there. I would rather be able to train injury free and make decent gains than keep on injuring myself for a maybe an extra 5% in my quads. I made the same decision with rack pulls etc and literally won't do them again. After 15 times of injuring my back over 5 years retrying the same movements I need to be sensible and strong minded and not make the same mistake again. Plus even if I start rack pulling 8 plates a side I honestly don't think it would improve my back that much. 

I am working on things to help matters though including improve hip, ankle and well all body flexibility. That includes daily stretching and foam rolling. I am also trying to strengthen my abs, hips and glutes etc. Even lowering shots to my glutes incase the inflammation and swelling could lead to added tightness in the hip area that could effect my lower back. I will start seeing a physio again as well. Plus just working on my agility and general fitness more. Trying to cover all bases but missing the basic/obvious thing of finding out what exactly is going on in there right now. I will try to sort out an MRI scan it's just awkward where I live. It would make interesting viewing though


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 8, 2019)

Slight change of plan and instead of 50mg adrol and 25mg winny I have added in 50mg proviron and 25mg winny. On top of will be 250mg test and 150mg mast e e3d's. Pre workout will be 3ml synthetine. I may up things gradually in the form of 300mg test, 200mg mast, 50mg winny (if my joints are ok) and 4-5ml synthetine.

My nutrition today has consisted of...

*10g eaa's in water.
Chicken, asian vegetables and rice.
Intra (20g eaa's and 25g carbs).
Synthepure, oats, banana, mixed berries and almond milk.
10g eaa's in water.
Chicken, asian vegetables and rice.
10g eaa's in water.
Cottage cheese, grapes, blueberries and lemon juice.*

Training has been great the last 2 days. Although each time I had to push it mentally. 

*Legs*
Seated Calf Raises... 4 working sets
Tibialis Raises... 2 working sets (high reps).
Glute Raises... 1 working set each side.
Seated Leg Curl... 3 working sets (higher reps).
Lying Leg Curls... 1 working drop set.
Hip Adductor... 1 working set.
Vertical Leg Press... 4 working sets. The last 3 going up in weight each set with approx 20 secs rest between.
Leg Press (quad focused)... 3 working sets.
Strecthes.

*Shoulders, Chest and Tri-ceps*
Warm up with db's.
Standing DB Partial Lateral Raises... 4 sets of 20 reps going up in weight.
Incline Bench DB Lateral Raise... 4 sets of approx 15 reps going up in weight.
Cable Lateral Raises... 3 sets of approx 8 reps.
High Incline Smith Press... 1 working drop set (3, 2.5, 2, 1.5 and 1pps) with dead stops.
Flat DB Press... 1 working drop set (just 1 drop).
Incline Bench Cable Flyes... 2 working sets.
Standing Cable Press... 1 working set (higher reps).
Tri-cep Underhand Pushdown... 1 working set.
Tri-cep Overhand Pushdown... 1 working set.
Machine Overhead Extension... 1 working set.
Flat Bench DB Tri-cep Extension... 3 working sets rotating right to left with no rest.
(Tri-ceps took me about 5 mins total).
Stretches.

Tomorrow will be back, biceps and abs 

Today I also got up and took 1 scoop of Utopia by De Novo Nutrition then took Flex out on a 90 min walk (hills).


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 12, 2019)

I have ate out a few times recently. Not ideal but I kept things sensible and adjusted calories (if needed) for later in the day. The rest of my meals have been very similar to what I posted the other day. 

My libido has gone up since adding in proviron etc. Nothing great to report just yet but it hasn't been long. My joint are ok so far using 25mg winny.

Generally my training volume is lower now. I aim for about 2 off days per week as well. I had a great back workout the other day. I am really focusing on form with my back and have lowered the weight for some movements to enable perfect execution. The same for calves as well and it's working well. I incorporate various techniques so go heavy as well but I am thinking less about the weight and more about making the muscle work as much as possible and minimizing any momentum etc.

Earlier I started with seated calf raises and as the above mentioned fairly low weight but perfect reps. I started supersetting them with calf presses on the horizontal leg press (with straight legs). For the calf presses I went up to the full weight rack. Then some hip adductors and finished with 1 working set with the full weight rack. Then it was sumo stance leg press and making sure I go as low as possible. I only went up to 6 plates per side for those but higher reps and I supersetted those with leg curls as well. I even added 1 set of glute raises after one set as well. Then the horizontal leg press using a close stance and some brutal sets. For those I kept the rom fairly limited but constant tension on the quads and heavy weight for high reps. I supersetted the last few sets with some leg extensions. Not heavy weight on the leg extensions but enough to get an insane pump. The pump in my legs today was insane and I can see they are improving.

Post workout I had steak with Asian vegetables and 7 rice cakes (with added salt)...






Here is one of my cottage cheese bowls...






Tomorrow will be shoulders, chest and tri-ceps. I plan to do the same as last time for shoulders but just push the intensity/weight. I will also transition into an incline press (shoulders/chest) again then probably some flyes and a machine press movement. Tri-ceps maybe some pushdowns and floor skull crushers with dead stops.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 19, 2019)

A very eventful week. Flex was in a freak accident and was weirdly ok (landed hard on concrete) but went into shock later that night and I had to take him to the emergency vets at 1am. He is back to his normal self now so all is good.

I had some great training sessions. More of the same and really focusing on form and feeling the muscle work through the entire range of motion. I also tried a new gym one day as I got a trial code for 1 day. It's a very nice gym but not for bodybuilders. You know the new age fitness type of gym. It had just 8 machines with 2 cable stations but a free weight area. It had the brand new technogym kinesis machines that feel good. The problem is they are not heavy at all. I had trained back the day before but due to the lack of equipment and it being a new gym I basically done everything. I wanted to just go for pump but the full weight rack on all the kinesis stuff is easy to do for high reps. 

Obviously if I could free bar squat/deadlift etc the new gym would be better for me but even so it is limited. The db's only went up to 24kg as well which apart from a few hotel gyms is the lowest I have ever come across. Nevertheless I really liked the gym and may even join. I have 2 gym memberships and one runs out soon so may add this in for my 2nd gym. I want to start doing more cardio and this gym would be perfect for that. A big bonus is it has a slay with fake grass so I stuck 120kg on there and just destroyed myself for about 20 mins instead of doing conventional cardio. It also has some great cardio equipment and a decent kinesis squat/step up machine.

One weird thing about this new gym when I checked the membership contract it stated they don't want any doping. If you are suspected of taking "stimulants or other banned substances" they will drug test you. Moreover if you fail they will cancel your membership and may even report you to the police. I doubt they would be bothered and I would be fine as long as I am not in a vest grunting doing deadlifts. Although just the very cheek of that statement and the discrimination makes me think don't join just out of principle.

I also had a hand tattoo done and was told no gym for 2 weeks. I left it for 3 days but trained legs and abs earlier. I want my hand to heal properly to minimize fading/damage so I will stick to legs again in 2 days time. Even typing on the computer makes it burn so I want to keep it as relaxed as possible. Training legs with machines is fine though and any plate loading can be done with my left hand. 

Today was a simple workout that consisted of warm ups using cables, seated calf raises, calf presses, glute raises, standing leg curls, hip adductors, leg press, leg extensions, lying ab crunches, leg raises, seated ab crunches and stretches. I used a mixture of weights and trained hard but nothing crazy but it felt good.

I have been to a few dinners recently so my diet fell off but I reduced calories for the rest of those days. Now things will be more consistent and restrictive to catch up so I can attain the look I have in my head by the end of September.

Tomorrow (this post is getting too long) I will post about new supplements and new food product I have added which is perfect for dieting. I also need to post some updated pics when I get the chance. Here is my hand tattoo...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 21, 2019)

Things are good but my hand is so itchy it's really annoying. It's worse than getting the actual tattoo. It's just started to peel today which is normal. I trained earlier and it was legs again. I don't want to grip anything until my hand is healed more so no upper body training. I also added in standard cardio for the first time in awhile. I plan to add in more cardio solely for fitness/health and for something new. 

When doing cardio I prefer to go for it and sweat a lot. I can't do steady state on a low setting for 1 hour for example. I have limited time so I would rather just take Flex on a fun walk instead of doing that. So when doing cardio in a gym I like doing intervals or a moderate-high intensity for 10-30 mins. As I posted above I done slay pushing the other day with a moderate weight (120kg) and I love doing that as it hits everything. I plan to incorporate that atleast once per week after I join that gym next week.

My workout today was very basic but felt good...

Bike for 10 mins to warm up.
Seated Calf Raises.
Leg Press Calf Presses.
Leg Press (very wide stance with feet low).
Leg Press (close stance with feet low).
Leg Extensions.
Ab Crunches (centre, right and left).
Quick Stretching.
Bike for 20 mins (just level 5 but fast paced for the entire duration).

Here are the supps I received recently...





I have opened 3 tubs of aminos so far and they all taste great. They include:

Like a Pro EAA's Cherry Limeade.
Like a Pro EAA's Peach Rings.
Alex & Sledge The Grind Unicorn Blood (rainbow sherbet).


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 22, 2019)

I am now consuming 4-5 meals per day. Usually 2 meat meals per day which I rotate between lean beef/chicken mince or chicken breast. I usually have them with asian stir fry vegetables and/or a small amount of rice cakes. Occasionally if I want higher carbs I have pasta or rice. I do also buy bags of turkey breast meat and throw them in occasionally either alone or with rice cakes or whole grain bread. I usually have 2 meals that consist of quark, yoghurt or cottage cheese with some type of fruit. I throw in smoothies occasionally as well in the form of 50g protein from synthepure, oats, mixed berries, almond milk and either a banana, kiwi or apple. A treat I have occasionally post workout is cereal with coconut milk and that's usually with a protein shake or lean meat before or after.

My meals consist of the above and I simply rotate them in depending upon mood. Most days it's 4 whole food meals and usually 2 meat ones and 1-2 yoghurt style with 0-1 smoothies. I also have EAA's between most meals and that's when I take in most of my fluids. As posted previously I have an EAA intra shake as well. Depending upon the workout planned and/or carb intake prior I may add in a small amount of intra carbs as well. At the moment that's 25g from Axe & Sledge's demo day but I did have 37.5g when I trained legs the other day. My fat intake is currently low but I do add some higher days sparingly (avocado, eggs, olive/coconut oil and mixed nuts etc). I also have 1 serving of Animal Omega pre bed everynight. 

Below is what I have been eating a lot recently and have 10 tubs in my fridge right now. Per tub it's 48g protein, 16g carbs and 0.4g fat and I usually add in a piece of fruit or approx 200g blueberries/blackberries.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 26, 2019)

Things have been good. Training has been a complete mixture. I am enjoying cardio now and performed slay pushing twice last week as well. I am doing all of this more for health and less about the way I look. I will try to progress in cardio timing and also weights (slay pushing) over time. My weightlifting volume is lower than in the past but still plenty. Although somedays I go in and my workouts are very basic for me. Tonight was a prime example of a basic workout. Recently when I haven't been in the mood to train I have allowed myself an off day but tonight I forced myself. Although I ended up having a great session but kept it basic so I could just concentrate on a few movements.

Machine Glute Raises... 3 hard (not failure) sets each side.
Ham focused Leg Press rotated with Quad focused Leg Press... 14 hard sets so 7 sets each.
Leg Extensions... 2 drop sets.
Seated Calf Raises supersetted with Calf Presses... 3 working sets.
Abs for 10 mins.
Stretches.

I had a higher carb day today as I felt like some cereal and more fruit. I have also had 2 beef meals with asian vegetables. One quark meal with 200g blueberries. One smoothie with synthepure, oats, mixed berries, banana and almond milk.

I added in 20mg halo pre workout and noticed the androgenic sides straightaway. I felt a little bump in aggression and have had some spots (acne) on my face recently but nothing bad. I also lowered my test dose and upped my mast dose. I will see how I am in 1 week but may change things around slightly (more on that later). I don't even think what day I inject but aim for every 4 days or so. So this is my dose every 8 or so days but let's call it per week...

Test E 300mg per week.
Mast E 400mg per week.
Winny 25mg per day.
Proviron 50mg per day.
Halo 20mg per day.
Synthetine 3ml preworkout.


----------



## odin (Aug 27, 2019)

How do you find the Like a Pro eaa's?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 27, 2019)

odin said:


> How do you find the Like a Pro eaa's?



They are great. They are high dosed and contain all EAA's. I haven't tried pineapple yet but both the cherry lime and peach rings taste great. I also like the 5g glutamine addded to each serving as I planned to add that in as well so it saves me the hassle.


----------



## cmryan (Aug 27, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> Things have been good. Training has been a complete mixture. I am enjoying cardio now and performed slay pushing twice last week as well. I am doing all of this more for health and less about the way I look. I will try to progress in cardio timing and also weights (slay pushing) over time. My weightlifting volume is lower than in the past but still plenty. Although somedays I go in and my workouts are very basic for me. Tonight was a prime example of a basic workout. Recently when I haven't been in the mood to train I have allowed myself an off day but tonight I forced myself. Although I ended up having a great session but kept it basic so I could just concentrate on a few movements.
> 
> Machine Glute Raises... 3 hard (not failure) sets each side.
> Ham focused Leg Press rotated with Quad focused Leg Press... 14 hard sets so 7 sets each.
> ...



Hey Elvia, glad your training is going well. I was wondering why you include the winny in a stack that already has a fair bit of DHT type aas (mast and proviron)? What benefits do you feel it conveys for you that the others don't already provide? 

By the way, how do you like halo? I used it once in the past and absolutely loved it. Probably made the biggest improvement on my mood and workout energy levels of anything I've ever taken.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 29, 2019)

cmryan said:


> Hey Elvia, glad your training is going well. I was wondering why you include the winny in a stack that already has a fair bit of DHT type aas (mast and proviron)? What benefits do you feel it conveys for you that the others don't already provide?
> 
> By the way, how do you like halo? I used it once in the past and absolutely loved it. Probably made the biggest improvement on my mood and workout energy levels of anything I've ever taken.



It's funny you posted this as I have just dropped the proviron. I have wrote out a post and will copy it below. There was no real thought that went into my cycle. Just simply picking things I can run without nasty side effects. I have been fine but I didn't realize my skin would react so poorly to all the DHT deriatives. My thought process was simply I will run test and mast. No tren as last time I dropped it and all my sides disappeared and test and mast felt fine. Proviron and masteron is not really needed but figured just add them in. I didn't want to use avar as I did last time. Winny I generally hate due to it's effects on the joints but I figured let's just try it at a low dose. Plus halo just to add something strong. I was thinking dry dry dry so the reason for my choices. 

Sometimes I can be very scientific in my approach but most of the time I literally just do anything. People over complicate this stuff and there really is no need. Although it probably was a little overkill but I wanted my total mg's to be half decent as I am very limited to what I can run without getting nasty side effects. I don't want to really up the doses of anything I am using. I may up the winny to 50mg but time will tell. 

The halo I am very happy with. I think that's the main thing causing the acne but it's not that bad and I have noticed a big difference since adding it in so that was definitely staying. I chose between the proviron and winstrol and I think I am getting more from the winny in this cycle. So I figured nothing major but just drop some of the androgenic properties of this cycle and see how I am. All in all I am happy though and things are starting to come to life now


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 29, 2019)

Lot's to update. I am not happy with acne on my face. I don't usually get acne (especially like this) but I don't usually take so many DHT derivatives so I will drop one.  I have decided to drop the 50mg proviron. It was that or the 25mg winny. My joints are dry as fuck but they are ok and I think mg/mg I am getting more from the winny. Halo is still at 20mg and I can see the difference since adding that in so that is definitely staying. I only have 50 tabs so I will just stick with 20mg for 25 days. 

My diet today...

*Cottage Cheese, grapes and blueberries with lemon juice.*
1 serving of Like a PRO EAA's in water.
*Chicken, rice and greens.*
1 serving of Like a PRO EAA's in water.
*Oats, coconut whey and banana made with coconut milk.*
TRAIN... 2 servings of Like a PRO EAA's in water.
*Chicken, rice and greens.*
1 serving of Like a PRO EAA's.
*High Protein yoghurt with blackberries and raspberries.*
1 serving of Like a PRO EAA's with 1 serving of Animal Omega.

I have trained the last 3 days and it's been a complete mixture. 1st day was shoulder, chest, triceps and cardio in my new gym...

Warm Up.
DB Partial Lateral Raises.
Incline Bench DB Lateral Raises.
Cable Lateral Raises.
Seated Barbell Presses.
Machine Kinetic Presses (different angles).
Standing Cable Press supersetted with Chest Dips.
Standing Close Grip Bench (long bar attached to either side of cable station).
Tri-cep Pushdowns.
15 mins on Stepper.
Stretches.

I didn't want to train on my back day but forced myself and glad I did. I went to my other gym as it has good equipment. Recently for back I have been going much lighter using perfect form and a slow rep speed just to change things up. However this night and wanted to be explosive and used much faster reps. Not gonna list my workout as I went mental and done about 8 back movements fairly quickly. Literally Branch Warren style and I went very heavy. More of the same for bi-ceps and then I finished with 20 mins on the stair master. I was a complete mess at the end. 

My leg training recently has been a complete mixture. I feel safe on leg presses so have used that as my main quad movement. I use a combination of 2 styles of reps including as deep as possible with a wider stance and a more partial rom with constant tension on the quads. My glutes and hams were sore for days after my last leg press session (see above). Anyway today was legs in my new gym which is very limited (especially with my lower back issues) but it felt good.

Warm Up.
Supersets of Cable Glute raises, cable hip abductors, cable hip adductors and cable knee raises.
Standing Barbell Calf Raises.
Seated DB Calf Raises. Great movement and I place a db above my knee area. I lead forward pushing down on the db to add resistance and perform reps one side at a time. When I am failing I stop the added resistance and carry on with the db only. I also use different angles starting with my foot closer to the bench and move forward as I fatigue.
Lying DB Leg Curls.
Cable Leg Curls.
Machine Kinetic Squats supsersetted with quad focused lunges.
Hanging Knee/Leg Raises.
20 mins on the stepper.
Stretches.

I am enjoying the cardio I am doing now. I try to make it as productive as possible. An example is on the stepper today I am always aware of my leg muscles. For a few mins I will concentrate mainly on my hams and glutes and squeezing them on every step. Then I swop over to my tip toes and squeeze my calves on every step. I try to make it as hard as possible and spent a decent amount of time on level 25 so by the end of it my legs were so pumped up and I was a mess.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 30, 2019)

Things are coming to life now. My gf come the gym with me so I got some very quick pics done. I will be leaner and much drier in a few weeks so don't go too much by these pics. Things are starting to change fast now though so I expect to make some good changes in the next few weeks. Mainly my waist will come in more and I will be tighter/drier in general.

I hadn't ate much before the gym today and made the mistake of taking a strong preworkout. This has happened before and by the time I was near my gym I could feel myself going hypo (no insulin). There is literally 1 place to eat nearby which is McDonalds. Fuck having a sugary drink I got a chicken legend burger, fries with sweet and sour sauce and an apple pie for dessert. My hands were shaking eating so it was good I was so close to somewhere. So no more strong preworkouts unless I have ate some solid meals beforehand. I did enjoy the McDonalds but I couldn't stop farting (very bloated now) in the gym afterwards 

Today was shoulders, chest and tri-ceps. Basically very similar to my last workout. I added in a drop set of plate front raises going from 25kg, 20kg, 15kg and 10kg. No barbell shoulder presses but I did start chest with some incline presses. I also added in some db presses and flies but the db's only go to 24kg so lot's of slow and controlled reps with pauses at the bottom. Chest was finished with some machine kinetic presses supersetted with chest dips. Tri-ceps included standing close grip bench (long bar between 2 cables), tri-cep pushdowns and overhead tri-cep extensions.

Here is 1 pic but expect a much sharper (and less hairy and sweaty ) me in a few weeks...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 2, 2019)

Yesterday was back and bi-ceps and full of various cable and free weight exercises. I finished with 20 mins on the rowing machine. 15 mins on power setting and as hard as I could go so I was a mess afterwards.

Today was meant to be an off day but my gf wanted to train and asked me to go so I did. My lower back was a little tight so I didn't want to train legs (very limited in this gym). So I will train legs next in my other gym so I can use various machines as my new gym simply has none. It has a kinetic squat machine but that is the reason my lower back is a little tight. Anyway so I trained arms, abs and cardio. Great workout and we were rushing so I done 20 mins on the step master. I wanted to do longer so I put the setting on high (level 20) listened to trance music and just went for it. I had to come down some levels earlier than planned as I would have fell off and the last 2 mins was me fighting for breath on level 5. I am really enjoying pushing myself daily with cardio though. 

So that's 6 days training in a row and I will see how I am tomorrow. I am changing much faster now. Although I did have dinner in my gf's parents tonight but kept portion size controlled. As a result for the rest of the night it's been chicken breast and 4 salted rice cakes (24g carbs) each meal. I would have done greens/veg but truth be told I couldn't be bothered. My pre bed meal will be chicken breast and 1 spoon of almond butter. I have also been drinking 1 serving of EAA's between meals as well.

My plan for legs will be more of the same but gonna add in some unilateral work for lying leg curls, leg press and leg extensions. In addition to those 3 will be calf raises, tibialis raises, seated leg curls and vertical leg press.

Here is a pic from last week when I had a treat before training back one day. I had movenpick cookies and caramel ice cream, brownie pieces, miniature chocolate chip cookies all drizzled in honey 



up load picture



image posting


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 4, 2019)

I have been suffering from bad fatigue recently. My body is weird as sometimes it will be a silly time like 2am and I get a massive burst of energy and want to train even if I trained earlier that day. I don't train very late now and been trying to get as much sleep as possible. Anyway I figured I feel so tired I might as well just add the Genotrope HGH I have in my fridge. I only have 80iu (8 small vials) but I thought fuck it and dosed 5iu last night. Last time I quit on 1iu per day due to the fatigue to give an indication. Anyway I wake up today and have full blown gyno. It literally come from that 1 injection of hgh. It's quite big as well (sore to touch) so I will start some letro and nolva I have on hand. I planned to start them soon anyway and will later swop the letro for a low dose of aromasin and run that until the end of this blast.

I struggled to wake up today as well. Later on I came back at about 7:30pm today and I fell asleep in my clothes. That is not normal for me at all. I had to drag myself to the gym at about 10pm. On the way to the gym the CTS in my right hand was bad whilst I held my bag. But I actually feel great and my pre workout really helped put me in the zone. I trained legs and just said to myself make it count.

Warm Up.
Seated Calf Raises.
Standing Calf Raises.
Tibialis Raises.
Unilateral Seated Leg Curls.
Unilateral Lying Leg Curls.
Leg Press.
Squats.
Leg Extensions.
Knee Raises.
Abs for 10 mins.
Stretches and Foam Rolling for 15 mins.

I done 1-3 working sets for most movements and also included some in tri/super-sets.

For calves I went as heavy as I could with perfect form (approx 15 reps). I supersetted the last few sets of seated and standing calf raises. For the last set I done seated, standing then back to seated with a drop set (3 drops).

Seated Leg Curls are a machine I love and I can abuse myself on there. Done them one side at a time and they felt great. It also meant I could do negatives reps. So on the last 2 sets I failed then done 5 assisted reps (using both legs to lift weight up and one leg for negative reps). I included 1 set of standing leg curls in there. I ended with unilateral leg curls and more of the same. For lying I rorated between left, right and both legs (ending with partials).

Leg Press were with wide feet so I can go as low as possible. My knees are literally at my head. I done these unilaterally but later swopped over to both feet. It's awkward doing 1 leg at a time due to the machine and I can't go fully down. I go to near failure then swop over to closer feet and finish off using a shorter rom but all quad focused. Due to my lower back I don't want to go really heavy with squats so I supersetted my last few leg press sets with squats. On the last squat set I went to that special place.

Leg extensions going up in weight and lot's of squeezes and holds. Generally 10 reps then 3 more reps squeezing and holding at the top for 10 secs. As I got heavier I would do 10 secs for reps 11-12 and then to complete failure on the 13th rep. 2 sets of knee raises using the standing leg curl machine to finish. Well I also done some db step ups as well 

Abs I done a few things (crucnhes and twists) but ended with a tri-set consisting of...
Heavy Cable Crunches kneeling on the floor.
Bodyweight Seated Knee Tuck on a bench.
Machine Crunches with moderate weight.

Pre workout I ate at a Turkish restaurant and had meat with bulgar (wheat) and salad (plus Baklava ). Intra workout I had 2 scoops of The Grind EAA's. Post workout I just wanted something quick so I ate high protein yoghurt (48g protein and 16g carbs) and added some grapes (cotton candy). I have just drank 1 serving of EAA's (Like a Pro). Most next meal will be lean beef mince and Asian vegetables.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 5, 2019)

The gyno has gone down a lot even after just 1 day of letro and nolva. It's still sore but hopefully it will be gone in a few more days. I will use both 1 week after the gyno is gone then carry on with a low dosed AI until the end of this blast.

I trained shoulders, chest and tri-ceps earlier. I have shoulder striations coming out so things are moving a long nicely. Adding in the letro will dry me out a lot so I have to be careful. My joints are already really dry from the winny. I had actually planned to use deca at 200mg for this cycle but never bothered. I don't see any issues I just need to make sure I warm up slowly and don't overdo things. 

Tonight I had no energy due to the hgh. I decided to just take my preworkout a little earlier and that really got me in the mood. I love training but on hgh the fatigue gets so bad I don't want to do anything so it's good to use pre workouts for that reason. After my preworkout kicked in I really wanted to go for it. The last few sessions I have done the same exercises but changed it up tonight and included some heavier lateral raises (bent arms), upright rows and presses (went up to 25 pps).

Warm Up.
DB Paritial Lateral Raises (straight arms)... 4 sets going up in weight.
Incline Bench DB Lateral Raises... 2 sets.
DB Lateral Raises (bent arms)... 3 sets going up to 70lb db's.
Upright Rows (barbell)... 2 sets.
Incline Smith Presses... 3 sets plus 1 drop set with deadstop reps on the final drop.
DB Flat Presses... 2 sets.
Incline Bench Cable Flyes supersetted with Machine Presses... 3 sets.
Tri-ceps for 15 mins including a variety of fast paced movements such as cable pressdowns (about 6 variations), machine overhead extensions and ez bar skull crushers with deadstops.
Abs for 5 mins.
Stretches.

First meal was beef with rice cakes.

Pre workout I had oats, coconut milk, banana and chocolate & peanut butter whey. 

Intra was 2 scoops of The Grind EAA's. I tried Berry flavour and it was really nice (9.5/10).

Post workout I had chicken breast, chickpeas, lentils, carrot, red cabbage, spinach and pumpkin seeds. 

Later I had a protein yoghurt with blackberries and blueberries. 

Next meal will be boiled chicken breast with spices and a spoon of almond butter.

I have also had 3 EAA shakes (Like a Pro EAA/BCAA) between meals and will have a 4th soon. The pineapple flavour is great.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 8, 2019)

Things have been good but to be expected my energy levels are really bad. I am surprised how well I am though. Although sometimes I can barely function but it's manageable. For example I came on here last night and just sat there staring at the screen then went to bed in my clothes I was that out of it  One major benefit from the hgh has been the dreams. I literally have the most incredible and realistic dreams each night so far. So good that they would make taking it worthwhile even if it done nothing to my physique  

The one negative apart from the fatigue are crazy back pumps due to water retention. I was fairly lean and quite dry so adding in 5iu like that I noticed it straightaway. I was out with Flex and walking by the river (rocks) and the back pumps were killing me after 30 mins. I also got them on the stairmaster earlier as well. Nothing too bad though and they usually come on after a lot of time moving but something to monitor. Although this was more just a trial and I haven't even ordered (nor plan to) more hgh so I just had 80iu so 16 days supply. It had been in my fridge for ages and ran***ly  I thought take it one day. Although I am quite surprised how well I can handle it so I will add some back in during my next blast and try to run it daily for a few months.

I trained back in my new gym so lot's of cable work. I still trained relatively heavy so maxed out both kinetic machines and the cable station on most movements. I performed various rows, rear delt flyes, cable shrugs, cable pullovers etc. I also done some incline bench db rows but with 24kg max db weight it's not exactly moving big weight. Although with 2 sec pauses at the top, slow/controlled rep speed and a good stretch at the bottom you can still make it very hard. They also have some gymnastics rings so I used those for pull ups. For bi-ceps it was more of the same and a variety of cable movements, some barbell reverse/standard curls, db spider curls and db dead stop concentration curls. 

As I have been training most days my body definitely needed a break from heavy weightlifting so today I done abs and cardio. Abs was mainly hanging knee raises using the gymnastics rings, kneeling cable ab crunches, leg raises and seated knee tucks on a bench. Cardio was 40 mins on the stepmaster. I rotated between levels 5-12. On the lower settings I do glute raises or push down on every step whereas on the faster settings I do a lot of stepping on my tip toes (pushing down hard for every step). I was a mess after this and could barely move and my legs were pumped up. I am really enjoying all this cardio and can already see the difference it has made to my legs. 

Preworkout I used 1 scoop of Utopia which has no pump ingredients and 200mg caffeine with citicoline, mucuna extract, huperzine a and vitamin c. It's not even needed but I really like it before cardio as it gives me a nice boost without over stimulating me. It's great for focus which only assists training even if it's just abs and cardio. 

I have lowered carbs and increased good fats recently. I will push things further soon with more low days and go from there. My last meal today was 3 whole eggs, handful of macadamia nuts and 1 scoop of protein.

I will also now add 2ml syntheselen preworkout as I could do with the boost in energy/metabolism. That combined with 3ml synthetine is a great combo and will finish things off nicely. My hormones are still the same with no plans to change anything. My gyno has pretty much gone but I will use the other 5 letro tabs I have. So all in all things are good I just need to keep grinding away.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 10, 2019)

What a difference 2 days make. Operation HGH is a failed mission  The tiredness is beyond ridiculous now. I keep falling asleep. It's starting to annoy me. I will feel great and plan to do something then 5 mins later I get hit with a wave of extreme tiredness. I am only on my comp as I took 1 serving of De Novo's Utopia before  

I trained at 6am today and it was good. I have been doing shoulders first recently so I swopped it to chest, shoulders and tri-ceps. No cardio to go into recovery as my legs could do with a break. Moreover I will have a big leg session tomorrow so I want them fresh. Right now I am not going crazy with weights nor pushing sets to their complete limit. They are hard sets but I am going more for volume with hard sets. So instead of "working set" I will just write "hard sets" as there is a big difference to me. Many call working sets any hard sets but I think of them as all out failure sets. I guess the former is correct as you are still working hard on 90% sets but just something I have always done as usually I warm up moving up in intensity to a final 1 or so all out working sets to complete failure. It also means my numbers of "hard sets" maybe skewed so an approximate.

Warm Up shoulders and chest with db's, cable presses and flyes (all very light weight).
Barbell Bench Press... 3 hard sets.
Kinetic Presses (different angles)... 3 hard sets.
Chest Dips... 1 hard set.
DB Bench Press with bands... 2 hard sets (last being a drop set with 1 drop).
DB Lateral Raise (bent arms)... 2 hard sets.
Incline Bench DB Lateral Raise (straight arms)... 3 hard sets.
Barbell Upright Rows... 3 hard sets.
Kinetic Shoulder Press... 1 hard set.
Cable Tri-cep Pushdowns... 4 hard sets.
Standing Cable Close Grip Bench... 2 hard sets.
Lying Barbell Skull Crushers supersetted with Close Grip Bench... 2 hard sets.
Stretches and Rumble Rolling for 20 mins.

Diet today...

4 Whole eggs and 2 sesame crackers with almond butter.
EAA Shake.
Train... 2 scoops of The Grind EAA's and 25g carbs (1 serving of demo day).
Chicken, vegetables, beansprouts (lot's) and kimchi on the side.
EAA shake.
Quark (zero fat) and a handful of grapes and blueberries.
EAA shake.
Chicken, vegetables, beansprouts (lot's) and kimchi on the side.

Gonna have another EAA shake. My last meal will probably be 4 whole eggs and some macadamia nuts.

Preworkout today I had 1 serving of Olympus Labs I Am Suprem3, 3ml synthetine, 1.5ml syntheselen and 20mg cialis. I actually had a break from my oral aas (do it occasionally) but will resume them tomorrow. All in all a crazy preworkout combo so amazing energy, focus, pumps and vascularity.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 13, 2019)

The last 2 days I have trained very high volume. Recently I have been doing more hard sets but not going to complete failure. So I would warm up then do 2-6 hard sets per exercise. I would usually go up to about 90% and finish 1-4 reps before total failure for the hard sets. Although I have (more so in the last 2 days) done some failure sets and pushed things more. It's more about quality reps for me most of the time. As I am doing a lot of volume if I were to do multiple failure sets I would just crush my recovery capabilities. 

 Legs yesterday was crazy good. Even without going to total muscular failure for most movements it's still brutal training. Movements such as the vertical leg press really take it out of you. I did throw in some failure sets and in some cases even more (assisted reps for example). I also completely changes the sequence of bodyparts and it felt great. Generally I start with calves, hams, ad/abductors and quads but basically done the opposite.

 Warm Up.
 Leg Extensions... 5 hard sets with each leg.
 Knee Raises (using standing leg curl machine)... 3 hard sets for each side.
 Leg Press... unilateral for 3 sets each side then both legs for 6 hard sets (rotating close and wide stance).
 Vertical Leg Press... 5 hard sets.
 Hack Squat... 3 hard sets.
 Hip Adductors... 3 hard sets.
 Hip Abductors... 3 sets.
 Glute Machine... 3 sets each side.
 Standing Hamstring Curl supersetted with DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 5 hard sets.
 Seated Unilateral Hamstring Curls... 4 hard sets. Last 2 included negative reps (both legs on positive and 1 leg for the negative).
 Lying Leg Curl (right, left and both)... 1 hard set.
 Standing Calf Raises... 5 hard sets of 30 reps.
 Seated Calf Raises... 4 hard sets of 30 reps. Failed on the last 2 so rest paused to get 30 reps.
 Stretches.

 I woke up this day wanting more carbs so had a bowl of wholegrain cheerios with coconut milk for breakfast. I added 80g carbs from basmati rice to my pre workout and 2nd postworkout meals (chicken and vegetables). I also had a big cheat meal (McDonalds) post workout which included a chicken legend burger, fries, 4 chicken nuggets, 1 apple pie and an orange juice. Not ideal but I felt like it. I woke up the next day fuller and tighter so it done me good.

 My legs have really improved recently. They will never be freaky but I am much happier with them. They are very long but proportional to my upper body. I will post some updated pics of everything in the near future.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 13, 2019)

Tonight was back and abs. Due to the higher volume and frequency recently I decided to leave out bi-ceps and will probably to the same for tri-ceps (chest and shoulders) tomorrow. That way I will add in an arm, ab and cardio day this week for a change. 

My nutrition today had been relaxed but low calorie. An example is pre workout I had a bowl of wholegrain cheerios with an EAA shake afterwards. The rest of the day has consisted of cottage cheese, quark, grapes and blueberries. Tomorrow I will resume with the chicken stir frys and frequent protein.

Preworkout tonight I had 2ml synthetine, 1.5ml syntheselen, 25mg winny, 20mg halo and 1 serving of Strom Sports Stimumax Black Edition. I trained back (with rear delts), abs and cardio.

Warm Up.
Reverse Pec Deck... 3 hard sets.
Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Raises... 2 hard sets (last one included partials).
Incline Bench High Rows... 4 hard sets.
Machine Pullovers... 3 hard sets.
Plate loaded Machine Rows (standing)... 3 hard sets including right, left and both arms (all 3 for each set).
Plate loaded Machine Rows (seated)... 2 hard sets.
Machine Pulldowns supersetted with Cable Rows... 3 hard sets.
Standing Cable Lat Pushdowns... 3 hard sets.
Abs for 20 mins including weighted rope crunches, hanging knee raises, cable oblique twists, lying knee/leg Raises, decline sit ups, machine twists and machine crunches.
Exercise Bike for 30 mins.

I had planned just to do 15 mins cardio to get my legs pumped up but when on there I decided to do more. I also get bored doing "easy" cardio so I upped the levels but nothing crazy but I was soaked and my legs pumped up so mission accomplished.

I walked home which took 15 mins and I was so hungry I decided just to have 60g protein from quark and about 60g carbs from the quark, grapes and blueberries. I have been trying to take Flex out alot as well so today that was a 90min walk. Yesterday before I trained legs I took Flex out for 2 1/2 hours which is the most I have done in awhile. We went on quite an adventure  

AAS is 300mg test e, 400mg mast e, 25mg winny and 20mg halo. I plan to drop the halo soon or maybe keep it in at 10mg preworkout as a little boost. Plus up the winny to 50mg pre workout. I have some bits I can play about with but I doubt I will. Although I would like to add some LR3 but haven't even ordered any but may still get 2 vials to blast.

Synthergine is at 4ml per day now due to the orals. I drink 2ml AM/PM. I also plan to add in some health supps as I am barely taking any now (never reordered). I added 500mg metformin a few days ago. All I am using now is 1 carditone, 80mg telmisartan and 4 caps of MPA's HeartSolve and the odd serving of animal omega. I will add in some bits (mainly cholesterol and inflammation aids) and I plan to drop the carditone.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 14, 2019)

I had an amazing workout tonight. I was struggling for motivation but 1 serving of preworkout had me in the zone. I used 1 serving of Olympus Labs I am Suprem3 with half a scoop of Komodo Pump. The energy, focus and pump was crazy. I was like a machine in the gym and really pushed it hard. High volume and fast paced. I trained shoulders and chest so tomorrow will be an "easier" day of arms and cardio. 

Warm Up.
Standing DB Partial Lateral Raises... 4 hard sets of 20 reps.
Standing DB Lateral Raises (bent arms)... 4 hard sets of 15-10 reps.
Incline Bench DB Lateral Raises supersetted with Incline Bench DB Front Raises... 4 hard sets (brutal).
Machine Press... 3 hard sets. Last set 21 reps (7 wide, 7 middle and 7 narrow grip).
Flat Barbell Bench Press... 3 hard sets (last set with deadstops).
Flat DB Chest Press... 1 hard set.
Standing Cable Flyes (head down) supersetted with Plate Loaded Chest Press... 5 hard sets (brutal).
Stretches.

Preworkout I also had 2ml synthetine, 1.5ml syntheselen, 50mg winny and 10mg halo. So I have upped the winny and lowered the halo. My pre workout meal was chicken and vegetables. Intra was 2 scoops of The Grind EAA's. Post workout was quark with grapes and blueberries. My next meal (pre bed) is another one of chicken and vegetables but I am going to add some macadamia nuts.

I really feel the difference from the halo and it's been a complete success. I use the added aggression to good effect in the gym. I decided to lower the dose so I can run it a bit longer. I could order more but it would be a waste as I don't need that many tabs. My gyno has gone but I was on 2.5mg letro per day for 10 days so my joints are dry but I am ok. I know that is a high dose and not really needed but I literally just had 10 tabs so thought use them and with the 20mg nolva combined the gyno was gone within about 5 days. 

Things are good and I have improved a lot this week so more of the same to come.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 18, 2019)

I trained arms and cardio the other day. It was my way of training without doing anything too heavy on my CNS. That way I could train the next day so keep volume/frequency high without taking a day off. I do days off all the time but this week I wanted to stay active. 

Arms were a mix of multiple exercises and supersetting bi-ceps and tri-ceps. I use a mix of barbells, db's, cables and bodyweight movements. Cardio was 40 mins on the step master on levels 5-12. It's like a leg workout for me as I either push down hard on every step, do glute raises on every step or stay on my tip toes doing calf raises. I really enjoyed it and was a mess at the end of it.

Yesterday was legs and cardio. Big session and very depleting. I finished with 15 mins in the sauna which was probably a mistake as I could barely walk afterwards.

Warm Up.
Standing Calf Raises... 5 sets of 30 reps.
Seated Calf Raises... 5 sets of 30 reps.
Stiff Leg DB Deadlifts... 5 sets of 15 reps.
Unilateral Seated Leg Curls... 5 sets of 15 reps with each leg.
Unilateral Vertical Leg Press... 5 sets of right, left and both feet.
Knee Raises using standing leg curl machine... 3 sets of 15 reps with each leg.
Unilateral Hack Squat... 5 sets of left, right and both feet. 
Unliateral Leg Extensions... 5 sets of 15 reps for each leg.
Exercise Bike for 20 mins on a hard setting (15 mins plus 5 min cooldown).
Stretches.


For everything I pretty much went up in weight each set. For both calf movements the reps were extremely slow with holds/squeezes at the bottom/top. Therefore, on the last 2-3 sets I failed early so just rest paused to get to 30 reps.

Stiff leg deadlifts were kept very light just to get a good stretch. I actually added a few sets of standing leg curls here but never listed them. The seated leg curls were done unilaterally and for the last 2 sets included negative reps. I would finish on 10 reps not to full failure but the negatives were so slow it hit my hams hard. 

The vertical leg press were hard and I included some pauses at the bottom under tension. I love this movement but have to be careful with my back as the machine is very old and can't be adjusted so I don't fit in it very well. The hack squats were brutal and some of the unilateral work was low reps so I actually later lightened the weight so I could get 10 deep/slow reps. However when back on both feet I would up the weight to make it harder. Leg Extensions went heavier every set and I finished the last 2 sets with a static hold at contraction until failure.

I had planned to have a massive post workout treat but wasn't sure what I would get. I went shopping after the gym and decided to get a bag of chocolate muesli (I added raspberries and bluberries). Plus a dessert with full cream, muesli, figs and pomegranite. I finished the muesli in 2 bowls with some time a part. In total this was about 3500 calories and loads of carbs. I was a bloated mess all day yesterday 

Today is back to mainly chicken, rice and vegetables. I will also train abs and back with cardio. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 19, 2019)

I had a great back and abs session tonight. When I follow a certain order or perform certain exercises there is always a reason for everything. However, tonight was like my arm training yesterday. Basically just hitting it from every angle but just using a ran*** order of movements. I couldn't tell you what I done but just a mix of various movements and no order to anything. Although I did start with rear delts and I finished with more trap work but everything in between was a complete mix. Lot's of cable movements tonight and some unilateral stuff thrown in and even used as an intensity technique. The back movements I done include:

Incline Bench Rear Delt Flyes and High Rows.
Bent Over DB Rear Delt Flyes.
Cable Rows (high/medium/low).
Cable Pull Overs.
DB Pull Overs.
Unilateral Cable Rows.
Barbell Upright Row (Close Grip) supersetted with Cable Upright Rows.

Abs was fast paced with minimal rest for about 15 mins and included:

Rope Crunches.
Hanging Knee Raises (gymnastics rings).
Lying Knee/Leg Raises on a bench.
Seated Knee Tucks on a bench.
Weighted Bar Twists.

Pre workout I had 2ml synthetine, 1.5ml syntheselen, 50mg winny, 10mg halo and 1 serving of Olympus Labs I am Suprem3. 

Intra workout I had 2 scoops of The Grind EAA's by Axe and Sledge. 

Post workout chicken, basmati rice and vegetables. Later on the same meal again. I have just drank another EAA shake (new one). It's called EssentialMax by Strom Sports and contains 1000mg beta vulgaris as well as a decent dose of EAA's (missing l-tryptophan). Next it will be turkey breast and gonna treat myself to 5 rice cakes


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 19, 2019)

I never take my phone into the gym but have started listening to music when doing cardio. Some of the machines in my new gym have you-tube so that's another reason I like doing cardio there. So I just bring head phones and off I go. On the stairmaster it also had programs were it looks like you are on a nature trail or infinity stairs so I put one of those on. That way I can get in the zone and just go for it. I love listening to 90's trance and hard house music. I get so amped up and when the music starts to slow down I realize how fucked I am. I was listening to a few songs last time but had this on repeat at one point...


Faithless: Insomnia (Forever Faithless) - YouTube







Anyone else a fan of the club classics?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 22, 2019)

I upped my carbs and lowered my fats recently and look much fuller for it. Today I have ate...

EAA shake with 1 serving of Animal Omega.
- Oats with chocolate/peanut butter flavoured whey and sliced banana.
Intra... 2 scoops of The Grind EAA's.
- 250g quark, 30g whey isolate (synthepure), 1 banana, grapes and blueberries.
- Chicken, jasmine rice, vegetables.
EAA shake.
- Turkey Breast, Rice cakes.
EAA shake (drinking now). 
- Chicken, jasmine rice and spinach. 

I decided to drop the winny today. My joints are too dry and it will effect my training now. I also want to start pushing the weights more. I trained shoulders and chest yesterday and decided to lift heavier and my shoulders were very dry and sore today. Nothing too bad but I know I can't lift like I want to on 50mg winny without significantly risking injury. Not sure how long I have been on it (need to look back) but a decent amount of time (25mg and recently up to 50mg). I even thought about moving up to 75-100mg to finish off but the effects from 50mg are too much on my joints (the same everytime I use it). It's a shame as everything else was gtg from it. If I ever use it again I may just add in 25mg for a longer period and leave it at that dose for some of the benefits but less of the joint issues.

So now it's 400mg test e, 400mg mast e and 10mg halo pre workout. I will see how I am in a few days and may add the proviron back in at 50mg to finish off. I still feel all of the halo effects at just 10mg but could do with keeping androgens high(er) to finish off. 

I decided to leave my newer gym so my membership runs out at the end of the month. It was no contract so the reason I joined but I did have to pay a $69 joining fee. Although over here that's nothing so I got my money's worth as it was one of the cheaper gyms. I joined one of my old gyms yesterday. I love that feeling of training in a new place (not been there in over 2 years). It has equipment I am used to but I didn't want to stop training. Very high volume and I added in some abs and calves to shoulders and chest. I also made use of the sauna and steam room which I have missed.

Abs for 15 mins (machine crunches, machine twists, hanging knee raises and ab roller floor crunches).
Warm up with db's.
Shoulder Press... 2 working sets with 2.5pps and 3pps.
Standing DB Upright Row... 1 working set with 30kg db's.
Incline Bench Front Raises... 1 working set.
Standing Cable Front Raises... 1 working set.
Machine Lateral Raise... 5 sets of 15 reps with 30 secs rest between sets.
Decline Bench Press... 1 working set with 3pps.
TG Machine Press... 2 working sets with 3.5pps and 3pps.
Chest Dips... 2 working sets.
Machine Press... 1 working set.
Pec Deck... 5 sets of 15 reps with 30 secs rest between sets.
Calf Presses... 5 sets of 30 reps.
Cross Trainer... 15 mins.
Stretches.

Pre workout 2ml synthetine, 1.5ml syntheselen, 50mg winny, 10mg halo, 20mg cialis and 1 serving of Olympus Labs I am Suprem3. 


Tonight I trained in the gym I am leaving soon. I was going with my gf who is also a member. Tonight was mainly about getting an arm pump and doing more intense cardio.

I rotated between tri-ceps and bi-ceps utilizing various movements such as cable pushdowns, cable curls, reverse curls, overhead tri-cep extension, skull crushers, hammer curls, close grip bench etc.

Then an intense 20 or so mins doing slate pushes going up to 100kg in plates. I finished with a drop set so 100kg, 80kg, 60kg and 40kg with no rest and needed to lie down for about 5 mins to recover. To finish I done 25 mins on the step master going between levels 5-15. On the slower setting doing glute raises or pushing down hard on every step. On the faster setting walking on my tiptoes and just generally trying to survive 

Pre workout 2ml synthetine, 1.5ml syntheselen, 10mg halo and 1 serving of Strom Sports Stimumax Black Edition. 

I will see how I am tomorrow and train if I feel good. It will be legs so I need to be well rested.


----------



## striffe (Sep 23, 2019)

Your volume is very high but looks well planned out. Do you plan to compete?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 23, 2019)

striffe said:


> Your volume is very high but looks well planned out. Do you plan to compete?



Thanks. No plans to compete at all. I just do this for fun and like to experiment with my training, diet and supplements.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 23, 2019)

I want to start lifting heavy again but I need to give it more time. My joints are very dry. My shoulders are still not 100% from training heavier the other day. I will still go heavy I just won't load up the shoulder or leg press etc. Today I trained legs and it was all about volume, connection and pump. 

I don't want it to seem I am lifting light now though as I still used the max weight on various machines I just didn't use any plate loaded machines. The gym I trained at actually didn't have any and just the basics which was fine for today. Although for movements such as leg extenions I kept it to about middle of the rack and used controlled positives, slow negatives and squeezes at the top on every rep. 

Today I also done 7 sets for certain isolation movements with a max of 30 secs rest between sets for maximum pump and to increase intensity without going too heavy. I pick a weight that by the time I am on set 3-4 it's very hard and by number 7 I have to rest pause or even do partials to get to 12-15 reps.

Abs for 10-15 mins including machine crunches, machine twists and hanging knee raises.
Exercise Bike for 6 mins to warm up.
Seated DB Calf Raises... 3 working sets (very high reps) for each leg.
Horizontal Calf Presses... 7 working sets of 15 reps (stretches/holds at the bottom and squeezes/holds at the top of every rep) with 30 secs rest between sets. Some partial reps to finish the last 2 sets.
Standing Leg Curls (using leg extension machine)... 3 working sets of approx 10 reps for each leg.
Seated Leg Curls... 7 sets of 12 reps with 30 secs rest between sets.
Glute Raises... 3 sets of 15 reps for each leg.
Hip Abductor... 1 working set with full weight rack.
Horizontal Leg Press... 5 working sets (wide and close stance).
Hip Adductor... 1 working set with full weight rack.
Leg Extensions... 7 sets of 15 reps with 30 secs rest between sets.
Stretches.

Pre workout 2ml synthetine, 1.5ml syntheselen, 10mg halo and 1 serving of Olympus Labs I am Suprem3 with 1/2 serving of Alpha Lion Komodo Pump.

I have been having carbs with every meal recently but will start having more lower days. Most days that will mean carbs will only be consumed around workouts. So far today I have ate...

Chicken, jasmine rice and spinach.
EAA Shake with 1 serving of Paradise Herbs ORAC-Energy Greens, 1 banana and 2 squares of 82% dark chocolate.
Intra... 2 scoops of The Grind EAA's with 37.5g carbs from Axe & Sledge's Demo Day.
Chicken, jasmine rice and spinach plus 1 banana.
EAA shake.

My next meal will be prawns/shrimp, mungbean noodles, red cabbage, carrots, soybeans and spinach drizzled in lemon juice, mirador sauce (similar to soy sauce) and apple cider vinegar. Then another EAA shake. Later probably some chicken with Asian vegetables. Before bed probably a protein shake with a handful of walnuts.

Tomorrow is back and I am looking forward to it


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 24, 2019)

My new supplement stack will be...

*Supplement Needs CV Stack (HeartStack)... 2 servings per day
Supplement Needs Astrag-Flow (KidneyBPStack)... 2 servings per day
Controlled Labs Orange Triad + Greens... 1 serving per day.
Redcon1 Fade Out... 1 serving pre bed.
Zein Pharma Vitamin C... 1500mg AM/PM (3 grams per day).
Biovea Pomegranate Extract... 500mg AM/PM (1 gram per day).
Zein Pharma Krill Oil... 1.5g AM/PM (3 grams per day).
Synthetek's Synthergine... 2ml AM/PM (4ml per day).
Telmisartan... 80mg per day.*

Here are the ingredient profiles...

*Supplement Needs CV Stack (HeartStack)*

Olive Leaf Extract – 500mg (mg per daily serving)
Pantethine – 450mg (900mg per daily serving)
Citrus Bergamot – 250mg (500mg per daily serving)
Grape Seed Extract – 200mg (400mg per daily serving)
Tocotrienol Compelx (EVNol) – 162.5mg (325mg per daily serving)
EGCG – 150mg (300mg per daily serving)
CoQ10 – 100mg (200mg per daily serving)
Astaxanthin – 5mg (10mg per daily serving)
Allicin – 2000mcg (4000mcg per daily serving)
D3 – 2500iu (5000iu per daily serving)
Vitamin K2 MK7 – 50mcg (100mcg per daily serving)


*Supplement Needs Astrag-Flow (KidneyBPStack)*

Astragalus Membranaceous Root 8000mg per day

(at a 4:1 astragalus extract)

Beetroot Extract – 1500mg per day

Hawthorn Berry Extract – 900mg per day

Goldenrod – 500mg per day


*Controlled Labs Orange Triad + Greens*



forensic anthropology salary 2016


*Redcon1 Fade Out*






*Synthetek's Synthergine*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 24, 2019)

I will see how I am with this set up. After I get my next blood test I will adjust things accordingly. An example if my C-reactive protein (CRP) has increased I will likely add in curcumin. Although I don't think that will be needed but it's the only supplement I am considering putting back in due to it's many health benefits. I do occasionally take ginger root which has been shown to also lower CRP levels. Even magnesium can and that appears throughout the day with my other supps and the food I eat. I can't see health markers being too bad though so nothing else should be needed. 

I want to keep supplements (actual tubs) to a minimum and that's why I have added a lot of multi-ingredient products so it's not a lot of products but covers all bases. I will also get rid of vitamin c and maybe telmisartan in the near future as well. If my bp rises when bulking next it will go back in. I recently dropped carditone as well as I simply don't need it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 28, 2019)

So much to report but will just post the mains bits. Been training hard and my diet is more restricted now. An example today for my pre workout meal I had chicken (boiled) with oat cakes (covered in iodized salt). Post workout I knew I would spend awhile in the sauna/steam room so I took some synthepure (50g protein) with 2 bananas to the gym. When I got back I had 500g quark with 1 scoop of EAA's mixed in and 250g raspberries. That meal is 27g carbs (sugar) if you don't count the fibre (18g in the raspberries). Then pretty much no carbs for the rest of the day. Well 200g beansprouts and asian veg (15-20g carbs) with beef mince for 2 meals. I stir fryed all of that in extra virgin coconut oil. 

Over the years I have tried pretty much every training system going. The majority of the time I just create my own programs that are tailored to my body/goals. Although sometimes I will see something on you-tube and just copy it. It could just be 1 movement or a sequence of movements. Recently I have been doing some FST-7 training.

Now I should mention I think FST-7 is just like all the programs online with fancy names... a gimmick. It's simply done for marketing reasons. I also think the science behind the reasoning of it is wrong. However it's still a great training system as it's just common sense. I have trained that way many times before he even created it but I just didn't do 7 sets... maybe 4, 5 or even 10. When you strip it down it's basically just compound movements with progressive overload with some added isolation work. Although he is big on form and feeling the muscle work as opposed to just lifting weight. Then comes the isolation movements and he likes to finish (or start) with an FST-7 movement. I train like this all the time anyway but figured just do 7 sets. Although his 45-60 secs is too long for me and I usually go with 20-40 secs as my strength endurance is very good. I enjoy using minimal rest between sets especially when I am lifting lighter weights and I want to increase the intensity. 

Here are 2 videos I saw recently and I will conclude with what I ended up doing. I changed the order around but I copied a lto of the stuff he had him do. All of this is just common sense and we have all done partials, pulse reps, posing etc. I do think what he has his guys do is great though. You could follow this style of training when trying to lift as heavy as possible or durign a deload you just change things to suit your goals and body. Incidentally he has his guys perform all the main movements such as squats but as this guy was very new to some of this he had him just use machines.


Train with The Pro Creator: Andrei Hammers FST-7 Legs, Part 1 - YouTube








Train with The Pro Creator: Schooling Andrei in FST-7 Legs, Part II - YouTube







Now my leg training today was brutal and I was destroyed afterwards. I fell asleep when I got back and my legs (especially my glutes) are already very sore. I am just making sure I get in many nutrients and aminos with some supps to help with my recovery so I can walk tomorrow. I will also be trying Redcon1's Fade Out (sleep product) for the 1st time tonight. 

I changed some movements, the order of exercises and added in calves and abs...

Abs for 15 mins (machine crunches, machine twists, hanging knee raises and ab roller floor crunches).
Calf Presses... 5 sets of 30-15 reps going up in weight every set.
Calf Extensions... 7 sets of 12 reps with 30 secs rest between sets.
DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 5 sets of 12 reps going up in weight every set.
Seated Leg Curls... 7 sets of 15 reps with 30 secs rest between sets.
DB Walking Lunges... 4 sets going up in weight every set.
Leg Press (wide stance and as deep as possible)... 5 sets of 17 reps (12 + 5 pulse reps) going up in weight every set.
DB Squats... 4 sets of 20 reps (15 + 5 pulse reps) going up in weight every set. The last set being a drop set to bodyweight to failure.
Leg Extensions... 7 sets of 17 reps (12 + 5 pulse reps) with 30 secs rest between sets. The last set with 1 static hold to finish.
Stretches.

Pre workout I had 2ml synthetine, 1.5ml syntheselen, 10mg halo and 1 serving of HR Labs Defib. Intra 2 scoops of Merica Labz Suprimos EAA's (rockets red glare flavour). Post workout 50g protein from synthepure and 2 bananas.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 29, 2019)

2 nights using Redcon1's Fade Out and it's not going good so far. I will try it again tonight at a lower dose and see how I am. First night I took a heaped scoop and it hit me like a brick wall. I felt out of it but it stopped me from sleeping. I felt really weird in bed which I have done in the past when experimenting with GABA. I did feel good in many ways (my feet even started tingling) but just weird and after I fell asleep I woke up 3 hours later wide awake.

The 2nd time I took it I was destroyed from not sleeping properly the night before. I didn't need it but I figured try it again for a deep sleep. This time it stopped me sleeping again and I lay there for a few hours before drifting off. I was woken up early and felt a bit out of it but not too bad but felt the tiredness later that day. 

I don't use strong drugs but have tried a few diazapam when I done my back in. I also used a few Zopiclone for sleep in the past just to try them out but I never needed them. This stuff feels stronger than both of those. It's no surprise looking at the many ingredients. This was more about improving the quality of my sleep and just something new to try but if it's the same tonight I will give it to one of my mates. Tonight I will do half the dose.

I also used hair removal cream today and that was a bit of a disaster as well  Nothing I wasn't already expecting but I hoped for the best. Some bits came off suepr smooth but others just stayed the same. Good thing I ordered 2 bottles and it wasn't cheap and I used both of them as I am very hairy. Not too bad in the end but it was a mess. I am left with a mountain of hair on my back I will get my gf to shave off. I had to use an electric shaver on the bits the cream left which were many. My body is now a mix of smooth, stubble and hairy but I am getting there. I will get my back done tomorrow and go over the rest again and I should be ok. I do have a small rash on my arm and chest from the cream but it isn't too bad. The last one I used (years ago) left me in a massive rash all over my body so this one (protan hair off) was a relative success compared to that. I only ordered it as I hate shaving my body and I had to still do that anyway 

Otherwise things are gtg. I trained back today and pushed it hard. Pre workout I had 2ml synthetine, 1.5ml syntheselen, 10mg halo and 1 serving of Chaos Crew's Stim Head. Intra I had 2 scoops of Merica Labz Suprimos EAA's (rockets red glare flavour). My pre workout meal was 300g beef mince with asian vegetables and added beansproats. After that I had my vitamins/supps which included 1 serving of controlled labs orange triad and greens and paradise herbs energy greens. Post workout I had 500g quark with 1 scoop of EAA's mixed in, 150g raspberries and 100g blueberries with lemon juice. After that I had turkey breast and 5 rice cakes (iodized salt). My next meal will probably be beef mince and vegetables. My back workout looked like...

Abs for 10-15 mins.
Incline Bench Rear Delt Flyes supersetted with High Rows... 4 sets of 20-15 reps and 15-10 reps for each.
Standing Long Rope Face Pulls... 4 sets of 15 reps.
Machine High Rows... 3 sets of 15 reps.
Lat Pull Downs... 4 sets with left, right and both arms going up in weight.
Seated Cable Rows... 2 sets of 15 reps with both arms then 4 unilateral sets (2 for each arm) for approx 15-12 reps.
Machine Lat Pulldowns... 2 sets facing forwards and 2 sets facing backwards with all including right, left and both arms.
TG Back Row... 2 working sets seated and 2 working sets standing with 3 and 4 pps.
Machine Rows... 1 working set.
Barbell Shrugs supersetted with DB Shrugs... 4 sets going up to 2.5pps and I think 32kg db's. Weight wasn't important for me here just proper contraction and overall intensity. On the last set I done 2.5pps and a drop set of 32kg then 16kg db's.
Cable Pulldowns... 7 sets of 12 reps with 30 secs rest between sets.
Lower Back Extensions... 3 drops sets just with a 10kg plate then bodyweight.
Stretches.

As you can see very high volume but I love it and I went through that very quickly. Tomorrow it will be chest and shoulders and more of the same.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 30, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> 2 nights using Redcon1's Fade Out and it's not going good so far. I will try it again tonight at a lower dose and see how I am. First night I took a heaped scoop and it hit me like a brick wall. I felt out of it but it stopped me from sleeping. I felt really weird in bed which I have done in the past when experimenting with GABA. I did feel good in many ways (my feet even started tingling) but just weird and after I fell asleep I woke up 3 hours later wide awake.
> 
> The 2nd time I took it I was destroyed from not sleeping properly the night before. I didn't need it but I figured try it again for a deep sleep. This time it stopped me sleeping again and I lay there for a few hours before drifting off. I was woken up early and felt a bit out of it but not too bad but felt the tiredness later that day.
> 
> I don't use strong drugs but have tried a few diazapam when I done my back in. I also used a few Zopiclone for sleep in the past just to try them out but I never needed them. This stuff feels stronger than both of those. It's no surprise looking at the many ingredients. This was more about improving the quality of my sleep and just something new to try but if it's the same tonight I will give it to one of my mates. Tonight I will do half the dose.



Last night I took about 60% of 1 scoop of Fade Out and it felt really good. Although I did get woken up again by my gf after 2 hours and I was wide awake. However this time I was able to go back a sleep and it was good. I have also realized the ingredient panel I posted is incorrect. I have found 3 different versions of Fade Out. I assume because phenibut was banned here they upped the GABA to 3 grams. Mine also has a big dose of zinc and magnesium. Moving forward I will stick with about 60% of 1 serving and not go any higher.



fallout new vegas best gun to kill deathclaws


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 30, 2019)

I have been back a few hours after destroying chest and shoulders. More high volume and it felt good...

Warm up with db's.
Decline Bench Press... 4 sets of 12 reps going up in weight.
TG Chest Press... 2 working sets the 1st being with 4pps for 12 reps. The 2nd was with 3pps and started with 5 unilateral reps for each side (opposing arm under tension the whole time) then 3 unilateral reps for each side finishing with 5 reps with both arms.
Machine Flyes... I moved up to 1 working set with the full weight rack. Then I lowered the weight and done another 2 working sets using a combination of single and both arms (like the above).
Machine Press... 7 sets of 12 reps with 30 secs rest between sets.
Seated DB Shoulder Press... 2 working sets one straight reps with 40kg db's and the other with 30kg db's using a combination of single/both arms.
DB Front Raises... 2 working sets  (more of the same).
Cable Front Raises using Seated Cable Row Machine (lying down)... 2 working sets using different rom's for each rep.
Incline Bench DB Lateral Raises... 7 sets of 12 reps with 30-20 secs rest between sets.
Stretches.
Exercise bike on level 10 for 20 mins.

Pre workout I had 2ml synthetine, 1.5ml syntheselen, 10mg halo and 1 serving of Alpha Lion's Free*** Juice. About 90 mins pre workout I ate 300g beef mince with asian vegetables with spices and cooked in coconut oil. 15 mins before the gym I had 2 rice cakes with lot's of iodized salt. Intra workout I had 2 scoops of Merica Labz Suprimos EAA's (rockets red glare flavour). Post workout I like to have something sweet so 500g quark with 1 scoop of Nutrabio Alpha EAA's (strawberry and lemon flavour) mixed in, 250g raspberries and lemon juice. My next 2 meals will be beef mince and vegetables.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 30, 2019)

My gf's mum hadn't seen me in awhile and stated the dreaded "You look much better" and "Have you lost weight"  I am actually really happy with how I am looking. Obviously I do this for fun so nothing is too extreme. I allow myself some treats. Although things are very restrictive now. One thing I do allow myself is 1 cold coffee per day. I don't like black coffee and they are ready done and contain milk and some sugar/sweetner. But I just pick the fitness one which is reduced calories and only 90 cals per container. I also have a coconut drink sparingly and the whole 1 litre container is 13g carbs and 113 calories. That's the thing for guys who want to look good but have some treats you can just be sensible with them. 

Energy balance is vital so if you add something worse in you can just takeaway something else. An example is I had a subway wrap the other day with steak, cheese, guacamole and southwest sauce so later on I limited my meals to mainly protein only. You could also add in extra cardio to make up the difference if needed. Obviously for guys that compete this is no good as you want to look your complete best but for the rest of the season or for others this is an easy way to stay relatively consistent. 

My cals are very restricted now though (not counting the subway). I can't do it for too long though as I hate feeling low on energy and I need to be productive. Whilst I love my pre workouts I also don't like to use stimulants through the day and try to limit their usage to 1 pre workout and 1 weak coffee (or focus blend) per day. The most carbs I am having for any meals now is about 40g and no more than about 160g per day.

I have added extra vitamin c and I am drinking various teas through the day (including stinging nettle). These are mild diuretics so combined with the reduced carbs I have tightened up. I could be drinking more water but it's still ok and comes from all the EAA shakes and teas. I will up the fluids/teas this week. I will keep things restricted for a few more days. Then I will add some carbs back in. Electrolytes are very high and in all my EAA shakes and I heavily salt all my meat and rice cake meals. I will dry out over 1 day and I know it will make a massive difference. I am already looking lean and my abs are popping but I just need to dry out a little and things will come to life. I will post pics later this week to show the finished product 

Incidentally here are some of the EAA's products I have used very recently with ratings. Obviously it's impossible to gauge their effectiveness especially when you use different brands each day. So these are just scores mainly for taste and taking their ingredient panels into consideration...

*Axe and Sledge's The Grind Scorpion Venom (Berry) *
8.5/10
Great product but is missing l-methionine so only contains 8 of the 9 EAA's. It's also not dosed that high but it does contain some other useful ingredients which means taking it intra workout is ideal.

*Axe and Sledge's The Grind Shark Bite Unicorn Blood (Raindow Sherbet)*
9/10
Same as the above but this tastes so good.

*Innovapharm Recover EAA Sweet Tea*
9/10
Highly dosed so the label is fantastic and it tastes good but not amazing.

*Strom Sports EssentialMax EAA Berry*
9/10
Highly dosed and tastes very nice. It contains 1000mg beta vulgaris which greatly effects the taste but it goes very well with berry.

*Like A Pro EAA's Pineapple*
10/10
Great ingredient list (5g leucine and 5g glutamine etc) and amazing taste. 

*Like A Pro EAA's Cherry Limeade*
9.5/10
Great ingredient list and taste. 

*Like A Pro EAA's Peach Rings*
9.5/10
Great ingredient list and amazing taste. 

*Merica Labz Suprimos EAA’s Rockets Red Glare*
9.5/10
Great ingredient list and I love the addition of Aquamin Sea Minerals. This also tastes fantastic (very sweet).

*Nutrabio EAA Pure Dragonfruit Candy*
9/10
Fantastic company. Great ingredient list and I love dragonfruit. The candy component makes this too artificial/sweet tasting but it's still very nice.

*Nutrabio Alpha EAA's Strawberry Lemon*
10/10
Fantastic company. Great ingredient list and very different adding in the cognitive enhancers (adaptogens and nootropics). It contains Ashwagandha KSM-66, Alpha-GPC, VitaCholine and Huperzine A. This also tastes great and I love mixing it in yoghurt/quark.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 2, 2019)

I have only been depleting a few days and I just planned a mini one as I don't want to feel low on energy for too long but I am tempted to extend it as things are going great. Over the last few days I have veins appearing all through my abs. Although I do this for fun and it's not enjoyable  I can make big changes in a matter of days though especially if I stay low. The difference in my waist is massive as well and even after large meals of 300g beef mince and vegetables my stomach is flat. 

I will definitely stick to this sort of diet even when bulking but just had rice to meals as that doesn't bloat me. I am enjoying eating a variety of vegetables with most meals. Although it will be nice to start adding some fruit back in. I have also got to the point I don't miss dairy milk which is huge so my waist can definitely stay tighter in the future when I add more calories. Even now if I were to have oats with dairy milk my waist would be severely bloated within a few hours. When I had it last week I looked 6 months pregnant for about 8 hours.

I am keeping things very restricted for a few more days then I will add more carbs back in and fill out. My fav carbs for doing that tend to be rice, rice cakes and dates. I may even throw in a little pineapple and berries as well. It won't be anything high and I will probably start at 350g on the first day and go from there.

Training today was arms, abs and cardio so nothing too hard on the cns so I should be fresh tomorrow for training legs. 

Warmed up for 10 mins using a variety of cable movements including over/underhand tri-cep extensions and bi-cep curls (pulling from low and high).
Standing DB Curls... 3 working sets using the 5 right, 5 left, 4 right, 4 left, 3 right, 3 left and 5 both method.
Lying DB Tri-cep Extensions... 3 working sets using the 5 right, 5 left, 4 right, 4 left, 3 right, 3 left and 5 both method.
Standing DB Hammer Curls... 3 working sets with 24kg db's.
Close Grip Smith Press... 3 working sets going up to 2.5pps.
EZ Bar Preacher Curls... 1 working set.
Barbell Skull Crushers... 1 working set.
Rope Curls supersetted with Rope Pushdowns... 6 sets of 12 reps for each with pretty much no rest between all sets. I used 2 sides of a cable station and basically rotated from each without resting for the 12 sets.
Abs for 15 mins which included machine crunches, machine rotary twists and hanging knee/leg raises.
Stretches.
Cardio for 15 mins using the cross trainer and staying on my tip toes the entire duration.

Today I have ate beef mince with vegetables 2 times so far. I have also had some quark with a few raspberries and lemon juice for my pre workout meal. I plan to have another beef meal and 2 scoops of protein for the rest of the night. 

Pre workout I had 2ml synthetine, 1.5ml syntheselen, 10mg halo and 1 serving of Olympus Labs I am Suprem3. Intra was 2 scoops of Nutrabio Alpha EAA's (Strawberry Lemon). Post workout meal was beef with vegetables.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 3, 2019)

I just destroyed my legs. I wasn't really feeling it but just pushed through. I had it planned out and the gym was empty so I just concentrated on 1 exercise at a time. I am training very high volume now but that will change soon. Tonight it was legs for about 2 hours and then 20 mins cardio which was 20 mins of lunges on the stairmaster on level 4. Tonight was a brutal session and my pre workout helped get me through it. I will have a day off tomorrow as I think I will need it  

Standing Calf Raises... 2 working sets for 12-15 reps.
Hack Squat Calf Raises... 2 working sets for 15-20 reps.
Seated Calf Raises... 3 working sets (1st about 18 reps and the 2nd about 12 reps) with the last being a big drop set with 3 drops in weight (about 50 reps total). 
Standing Leg Curls... 2 hard sets of approx 15 reps with each leg.
DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts... no working sets due to lower back but I done 4 sets just to get a good stretch in my hams to set me up for the pain a head...
Seated Leg Curls... 5 working sets of right, left, both feet for each set. Approx 10 reps each so 30 reps total per set. I put the weight up when finishing with both legs.
Hip Abductor... 1 working set with the full weight rack.
Hip Adductor... 1 working set with the full weight rack.
Vertical Leg Press... 4 working sets of approx 15 reps. 3 sets including 5 pulse reps.
Squat Machine... 4 sets of approx 17 reps (approx 5 pulse reps) going up in weight each set. The last was to complete failure.
Sissy Squats... 2 working drops sets (20kg plate and bodyweight).
Unilateral Leg Extensions... 5 sets for each leg of 12 reps with no rest (well 10 secs max) between sets. So essentially 10 sets with no rest between.
Stretches.
Stairmaster... 20 mins of lunges on level 4.
Collapse.

In the near future my leg workouts will be split so nowhere near the above volume. I will do 2 sessions with 1 being more quad focused and the other more ham focused. So for the quad day I will have 3 quad movements, 1 ham, 1 calf etc. The opposite for the ham day. The likes of glutes, adductors, abductors will all be covered in the 2 sessions and split up. So perhaps adductor on quad day and abductor on ham day with glutes being done 1 exercise on each session. Calves 1-2 exercises for each session. 

Post workout I just had 2 scoops of Mutant Iso Surge. That protein tastes so good and the macro breakdown is excellent (25g protein, 1g carbs and 1 g fat). I have cookies and cream flavour now but will try another one next time.

I will add carbs back in soon and it will mainly come from rice. I also bought some dried cranberries and sultanas which I like in rice especially if I want knock up the carb/sugar content. I have mainly jasmine and basmati rice and rice cakes. I also bought some dates, blueberries and pineapple. 

I am still on 400mg test e and 400mg mast e with 10mg halo preworkout. I will go down to 150mg test soon. I may even add 100mg deca to that but I haven't decided. I will get blood work done soon and go from there. My nutrition plan on my cruise is to basically eat like I have been (meat and vegetables) but add in rice, rice cakes, berries and some healthy fats in the form of avocado, walnuts, macadamia nuts/oil and extra virgin olive oil.

I have decided I will grow again. I have a rule that I won't try to get big after 40 and I will stick to it. However, I still have the bug and will see what I go do later this year. I will be sensible and it will be quality over quantity. I will stick to the basics and use some slin as well. It will be fun to pack on size though. If you guys want to join me on the ride you're more than welcome to


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 4, 2019)

I had another 2 scoops of Mutant's Iso Surge last night. The cookies and cream flavour tastes amazing. I used a lot of Mutant products years ago and was always pleased with them. There are a few brands of protein that caught my eye recently...

Musclesport Lean whey (Cinnamon Crunch, Coconut Caramel, Cookies and Cream, Lucky Charms and Nutella etc).

Rule 1 protein (apple cinnamon, cookies and cream, chocolate fudge brownie, chocolate peanut butter etc).

Yummy Sports Iso (Poptarts, creme eggs, hazelnut crunch and peanut butter cups etc).

I always pick one that will go well with oats so I will probably just try a few from the above over the next year or so. I don't eat much so a small tub/bag lasts me awhile. If I am having a quick shake with water I go with Synthepure due to it's quality/purity. These are always for oats but I decided to try the Mutant Iso Surge cookies and cream with water only and it tastes amazing. Adding it with milk would only be better tasting as well.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 4, 2019)

I did binge a little last night but things are good. I had a day off the gym yesterday and definitely needed it. Gonna train chest, shoulders and tri-ceps now. 

Today I have added 20iu Lantus and I am going to up synthetine to 5ml and syntheselen to 3ml. I will also add 5iu humalog pre workout but as I will be so sensitive I will add a few rice cakes (plus a little honey). On top of that will be 50g carbs from Axe & Sledge's Demo Day taken in intra workout. Post workout before the sauna/steam room I will have 2 bananas then sip on more aminos. I have to be cautious as it's the 1st day in a long time using it plus I will be training approx 90 mins anyway. 

My physique will definitely come to life using this combo. Preworkout I will also add in 10mg halo, 20mg cialis and 1 serving of Chaos Crew's Stim Head. Postworkout will be beef, pineapple and jasmine rice.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 4, 2019)

Shoulders, Chest, Triceps and Abs...

Warm Up.
Tri-set of Incline Bench Rear Delt Flyes, Incline Bench DB High Rows and Bent Over Rear Delt Flyes... 4 sets of 15-10 reps of each.
Standing DB Partial Lateral Raises... 4 sets of 20 reps going up to 28kg db's.
DB Front Raises... 3 sets of a mix of unilateral and both arms for approx 15 reps.
Cable Front Raises... 1 set to failure.
DB Shrugs... 4 sets (3 approx 15 reps) the last being a drop set with 2 drops (about 50 reps total).
Incline Bench DB Lateral Raises... 7 sets of 12 reps with 20-30 secs rest between all sets.
Incline DB Chest Press... 4 sets of approx 15 reps going up in weight every set.
Chest Press... 4 sets of approx 15 reps going up in weight to 3pps.
Machine Pec Deck... 7 sets of 12 reps with 20-30 secs rest between all sets.
DB Fly... static hold for about 60 secs.
Tri-cep Underhand Extensions... 3 sets of approx 15 reps with each side going up in weight every set.
Rope Pushdowns... 3 sets of approx 15 reps going up in weight.
Standing Overhead EZ Bar Extensions... 2 sets of approx 15 reps.
Skull Crushers... 3 sets of approx 15 reps.
Machine Tri-cep Extensions... 5 sets of 12 reps with 20-30 secs rest between all sets.
Abs for about 15 mins (hanging knee raises, machine twists, machine crunches, roman chair twists and rope crunches.
Stretches.

Pre workout I had 5iu humalog, 5ml synthetine, 3ml syntheselen, 10mg halo, 20mg cialis, 1 serving of Chaos Crew's Stim Head and 3/4 serving of Alpha Lion Komodo Pump. Intra I had 2 scoops of Merica Labz Suprimos EAA’s and 50g carbs from Axe & Sledge's Demo Day. Post workout I had 2 bananas and 2 scoops of Nutrabio Alpha EAA's. About 1 hour later I had chicken breast and basmati rice covered with organic tomatoe ketchup.

Tonight I will dose my last 200mg test e and 200mg mast e then after that it will be just be 150mg test per week. I may add in 100mg deca but I will decide later.

I am carb loading for only 2 days so I figured add Lantus in to help shuttle the carbs into the muscle cells. Basically to fill me up faster. I am basically doing a light version of what I would do if I were to compete. Obviously if I competed I would diet harder and longer and not cheat like I have done (many times ). I would also do many other things differently such as not train hard for over 2 hours when I am carb loading at the very end  I would have also loaded water for much longer (not about 3 days ). But sure it resembles what I would do to look good. 

I do this for fun though so I didn't want to "suffer" and was feeling a bit shit when depleting so I cut it short. The effect from the slin and carbs though has still been great even if I am not as lean as I should have been. I will sort out pics. I wanted to get them done today as I was looking very full and lean. Although I will be drier tomorrow I just hope my gf doesn't let me and actually comes to the gym with me. 

Protein for the day has been about 100g (plus 3 aminos shakes) and carbs around 400g so far. I will finish at about 600g. Water and electrolytes are all high. I wanted to get pics on Sunday but my gf said (today) Sat would be best so cutting it one day early. So I will just sip water tomorrow to go with some lighter carb/sodium meals.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 6, 2019)

Everything today went wrong but it actually worked out in the end. My gf went out last night and got really drunk and slept most of the day. Then she tells me she forgot and it's her mum's 60th birthday. So we had to go to her parents so the gym had to wait until very late. I get there and loads of people are there with a giant table full of food. There is me with my packet of rice cakes  I wanted to remain tight so I just had a little chicken and rice which was fine as I was planning on eating just rice cakes. Her mum gave me loads of cake in tupperware and I just destroyed that after I had pics done. I also destroyed a double big mac, fries and a blueberry cheesecake. I am gonna also have a giant bowl of cereal now with coconut milk then it's back to healthy eating.

I also tried some tan just to see the difference and it was like water and came out the tub without me squeezing it so the bath was a complete mess. It turned out ok but I didn't realize you are meant to sleep straight after using it. It's called 2 min tan by Protan so I figured it would be instant but I had to wait ages then it was still a mess. I looked great in the bathroom mirror so I should have got pics but I just went to the gym and it ended fading and my legs looked a mess. I am fairly pleased with some of the pics though. I can't pose to save my life but threw in some leg shots. I am 6ft 2 so legs are hard to look big but I will still post them. Maybe I will try and get some better pics taken as the tan looks like a mess. I will post them tomorrow as it's very late now.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 7, 2019)

Just a few thoughts I had after training today. As I have previously mentioned I didn't get as lean as I planned but not far off. I simply didn't diet consistently enough but that didn't really matter because if I had gone through a depletion stage longer at the end (even just another week) I would have got there but stopped it very early. During depletion I did go very low cal and the fat was melting off me. I did have more carbs then planned during loading but I could have pushed this even more. The main reason I didn't was well the reason listed above (not depleting for longer and harder). Now because I am relaxed and the last 2 days I have just been eating McDonalds and cereal and the fullness and vascularity has been on another level.

I could deplete again for approx 2 weeks and load and I will be right there (it's tempting) but truth be told I can't be bothered. I am also happy to come down to TRT. I may even just not inject for 1 month and allow my levels to come right down. Sometimes I like to just have a mental break from everything. I have also booked a flight to see my parents soon and I want to be able to go out and eat what I want at various restaurants.

I probably looked my best ever during training today. Super hard and vascular and it felt great (my quads veins were the best they have ever been). I decided to train back, bi-ceps and abs and pushed the volume to burn more calories due to all the crap I have ate recently. The other day I went to McDonalds twice and it wasn't just for a burger. For the 1st trip I got a Double Big Mac, fries, orange juice and cheesecake. For the 2nd trip I got a Farmers beef, bacon and cheese burger, fries, orange juice, apple pie and blueberry cheesecake. After I ate it all I had a massive bowl of cereal (golden grahams) and more stuff later on. 

Training today was about 2 hours of a variety of rows and pulldowns etc. Lot's of unilateral and standard reps. I did go up to 5pps for the TG row. I finished that movement with a big drop set with 4pps, 3pps and 2pps. I was doing 5 reps with the right arm (left under tension), 5 reps left arm (right under tension), 4 reps right, 4 reps left, 3 reps right, 3 reps left, 5 reps both arms, then drop a plate and do the same again. Same sort of thing with pulldowns. I finished with 5 sets of straight arm lat pulldowns. I also done 20 mins of lower back and ab movements. Plus 10 mins of stretching to end the day. 

My training will now be higher frequency and lower volume for each bodypart. Pretty much full body training approx 4-5 days per week. 1-2 movements for each bodypart. Although I will simply train what I feel like training. If my chest is sore for example I will leave it out and train everything else. I will listen to my body but most things will be trained each day. I will start tomorrow but back and bi-ceps will not be done due to the high volume from today. So it's gonna be 1 exercise for everything else. Now for the likes of abductors/adductors, glutes and forearms they will be rotated in approx twice weekly. Obviously things overlap though so both a bi-cep and back movement could also hit forearms in any given day. The same for leg press/squat stance... hams, glutes, addutors and quads etc. My point being if I were to do 1 exercise for every single thing I would be in the gym a long time so certain movements will be used to cover more than 1 body part on certain days and I will stick with the basics.

I started today with a bowl of oats and it tasted amazing. It's the only thing I cook with my microwave and it makes it very fast and easy. Oats in a bowl and I added oat milk (could use water or almond/cashew/coconut/rice milk). 2 mins 10 secs on full power then stir for 10 secs. Back in for 1 min 20 secs and done. I added one scoop of mutant iso surge cookies and cream flavoured whey and mixed in. Then goes in 1 chopped banana and you have a solid pre workout meal done in minutes.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 11, 2019)

Things are good. My diet is similar but with more carbs and some healthy fats. The carbs are mainly rice or rice cakes with most meals. Although I have also added to my fruit intake and usually do that in the form of 1 small fruit with meals. An example I had turkey breast with rice cakes and added a small mandarin orange. I just had quark with eaa's mixed in and added strawberries and lemon juice. Today I had beef and rice and added some pineapple (with spices) to the beef as well. So just little bits added to meals. 

I have also had a few bowls of cereal as well but nothing over the top. One treat I have had each morning when I get up is a cold coffee, 2 squares of 86% dark chocolate and a handful of walnuts. I have also added in 1/2 avocado per day and a handful of nuts (walnuts, brazil nuts, macadamias etc) before bed as well. So just a relaxed but healthy approach to adding calories using a variety of fruits, vegetables, oils and nuts.

I still haven't injected and plan to stay off everything for approx 1 month. I said to myself in the past I wouldn't do that but 1 month is nothing and levels will just be falling off.  I plan to use TRT after that off period. Although I may change my mind (will see how my joints feel) and add 150mg test in if they start to dry out (always happens when I stay off longer). Truth be told I was tempted to bang in test and deca and bulk but I 100% will have a short break. 

By reason of my hormonal environment I will be eating well but nothing over the top for the foreseeable future (not counting my short trip to the UK). I can't throw in loads of calories with my test levels dropping and not expect to get fat. So a sensible diet with decent calories and healthy fats then when I add hormones back in the calories will start to slowly increase. 

I wrote this but don't be surprised if I start test and deca in 1 month and go for it  Although even if I do the doses will be low and I will build them up throught the weeks. I basically want to bulk and I am eager but I want some sort of break. I will also be getting blood work done next week so curious how that looks. As I was using avar I don't expect my HDL to be lookign good but I hope with my new additions and supplements it can bounce back quickly.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 11, 2019)

Today I woke up and had some 86% dark chocolate, walnuts and a cold coffee. 

Pre workout I had beef, pineapple and jasmine rice. 

Then I had some EAA's mixed with my multi vitamin and greens powders and drank that with my AM supplements.

Intra I had 2 scoops of Merica Labz Suprimos EAA’s and 25g carbs from Axe & Sledge's Demo Day.

Post workout I had another beef, pineapple and jasmine rice meal.

Then Quark (55g protein) with 1 scoop of EAA's, strawberries and lemon juice mixed in.

Turkey Breast, Rice Cakes and a mandarin Orange.

Not sure what else I will eat but probably some beef, salad with 1/2 avocado.

Pre bed will be protein (probably a shake) and some mixed nuts.

Here is a pic of my pre workout meal...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 11, 2019)

My training for the foreseeable future will be full body workouts and usually 1 working set per body part. I will listen to my body but I hope to be in the gym most days. If any body part needs a break I will leave it out for the day. Sometimes I may add in 2 exercises (2 working sets) for larger bodyparts such as back (high/low, thickness/width).

I posted this in another thread but will mention it here as it explains my thought process reagrding this type of training. Whilst I am all for keeping things simple there should be some intelligent thought put into this program structure especially the more days you train per week. Exercise selection and overall intensity are significant factors. Ones idea of failure is different to others. Meaning for me when I do 1 working set it can get very crazy. To the point I think even if it's just 1 working set you can't do that everyday of the week. Where I go on some sets you only need 1 set and your nervous system takes a fucking big hit. I couldn't do a crazy squat, leg press, pressing movement everyday. However if you do train daily you could maybe add in 2 of those per week and for the others days still go to muscular failure but pick smart exercises (ham curls, leg extensions, flyes etc). I couldn't do what I done on leg press yesterday/today everyday as I would be mentally drained after a short time. So thats why exercise selection and possible recovery/rest days come into play.

Then comes warm up sets and these are key. Generally I like to warm up slowly but that can't be done with a system like this as you would be in the gym all day (training all body parts). So you warm up your entire body for 5-10 mins then obviously be smart when warming up for each lift. Meaning if you are gonna press 3-4 pps I wouldn't do my typical 6-7 warm up sets (when it's my first exercise) and starting with the bar for 20 reps then doing 15 then 12 etc. At the same time you need to ensure you are safe and warmed up effectively. For this I would recommend a very light set of approx 12 reps then move up and do approx 5-7 reps then as you get heavier even about 3 reps. Then you do your working set of 12 reps. Go through things fairly quickly as well. The CNS still takes a big hit even when warming up if you are doing higher reps. So if you are doing 10 reps in your last warm up set with say 70% of the weight from your working set if you repeat that for every movement that day it's a lot of unnecessary work in regards to the CNS and ensuring optimal recovery between sessions.

Over the last 2 days my training has looked like...

Leg Press Calf Presses... 1 working set.
Hip Adductors... 1 working set.
Leg Press (glute/ham focused)... 1 working set.
Leg Extensions... 1 working set.
Rope AB Crunches... 1 working set.
Machine Lat Pulldown... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB Rows... 1 working set.
Machine Chest Press... 1 working set.
Standing DB Upright Row... 1 working set.
Machine Shoulder Press... 1 working set.
Cable Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set.
Cable Bi-cep Curls... 1 working set.
Stretches.


Smith Chest Press (slight incline)... 1 working set. 
Machine Chest Flye... 1 working set.
Standing DB Lateral Raise... 1 working set.
Standing DB Shrugs... 1 working set.
Seated Cable Row... 1 working set.
Hyper Extensions... 1 hard set (10kg plate and bodyweight).
Tri-set of Machine Twists (left and right) then Machine Crunches... 1 working set.
Standing DB Hammer Curls... 1 working set.
Assisted Lat Pulldown/Dip Machine Tri-cep Pressdown... 1 working set.
Hip Abductors... 1 working set.
Machine Glute Raise... 1 working set for each leg.
Standing Leg Curl supersetted with Unilateral DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 1 working set for each leg.
Leg Press (quad focused)... 1 working set.
Calf Extensions... 1 working drop set.
Stretches.


----------



## Jaxino (Oct 11, 2019)

Which brand of HGH are you using?
The one from Genotech or some other brand?

I am using Saizen... It works but damn it's so expensive.
Using 8iu HGH + 10iu humalin-R on push and leg days basically EOD.


----------



## Jaxino (Oct 11, 2019)

Also using 750 TestE 450 TrenA 350 Anadrol 350 Proviron from Genotech, and I am very happy with this brand!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Oct 11, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> My training for the foreseeable future will be full body workouts and usually 1 working set per body part. I will listen to my body but I hope to be in the gym most days. If any body part needs a break I will leave it out for the day. Sometimes I may add in 2 exercises (2 working sets) for larger bodyparts such as back (high/low, thickness/width).
> 
> I posted this in another thread but will mention it here as it explains my thought process reagrding this type of training. Whilst I am all for keeping things simple there should be some intelligent thought put into this program structure especially the more days you train per week. Exercise selection and overall intensity are significant factors. Ones idea of failure is different to others. Meaning for me when I do 1 working set it can get very crazy. To the point I think even if it's just 1 working set you can't do that everyday of the week. Where I go on some sets you only need 1 set and your nervous system takes a fucking big hit. I couldn't do a crazy squat, leg press, pressing movement everyday. However if you do train daily you could maybe add in 2 of those per week and for the others days still go to muscular failure but pick smart exercises (ham curls, leg extensions, flyes etc). I couldn't do what I done on leg press yesterday/today everyday as I would be mentally drained after a short time. So thats why exercise selection and possible recovery/rest days come into play.
> 
> ...



Elvia, try a 100 rep drop set on leg press for your one exercise.
Those are insane!  You’ll leave a puddle of sweat on the ground.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 12, 2019)

Jaxino said:


> Which brand of HGH are you using?
> The one from Genotech or some other brand?
> 
> I am using Saizen... It works but damn it's so expensive.
> Using 8iu HGH + 10iu humalin-R on push and leg days basically EOD.



I am not using HGH as I get too tired from it. However when I was using it it was Geno's own brand Genotrope. I have tried a few brands (riptropin, greys, kigtropin, humatrope, genotropin etc). I love the results from Genotrope and wish I could use it but annoyingly I just get too tired from any good brand of HGH. It impacts my work too much so I always have to stop using it. I have tried everything from 1iu per day to high doses (5-10iu) every 4-5 days and it's the same outcome no matter what. I may try it again with some slin and hope for the best... meaning see how long I can last  I would love to to be able to run 5iu for 6 months as I think it would be a big difference but it's not possible. The longest I last is about 2 weeks 



johnjuanb1 said:


> Elvia, try a 100 rep drop set on leg press for your one exercise.
> Those are insane!  You’ll leave a puddle of sweat on the ground.



Matey I love doing sets like that as you know. I love high reps from time to time. I think for legs the best is something you can get for approx 15 reps and you have to get 30 reps no matter what. So you have to rest pause it to get to 30. But no more rest than 5 secs so it's brutal and very heavy. Heavy weight for high reps is what makes legs grow optimally as you know and we have spoken about many times before.

Now the issue for me is just being careful with intensity techniques as I will be training every bodypart most days in the week. I will post more on this below. Even if it's just 1 working set if you really go crazy it's plenty and combined with everything else on the day it's a lot for the CNS to take. So I am going to failure every single day but intensity techniques such as high reps, rest pauses, assisted reps, dead drops, drop sets etc I have to be careful when I implement them. 

In the past I would destroy a muscle group at times with multiple crazy sets and lot's of drop sets but as I had 5+ days to recover it was fine but now I will be training the same body part the very next day. So I will implement those crazy sets at times but I also have to be careful with the placement and frequency. On top of everything I also didn't start TRT but I have changed my mind due to my training and I will post more on that below.

Next time I train I will finish with a crazy drop set for leg press


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 12, 2019)

I am relatively happy with things. My legs have improved a lot over the last year. Obviously they will never be freaky and it's not exactly loads of improvement but considering I have been abusing them for 15+ years I am happy with the recent changes. My mates on here who have followed me over the years will know the struggle I have had with my calves but I am also happy with them. Obviously I want more but I am happy with the changes. 

I am thinking I probably should go on 150mg test per week for a cruise. This training system really takes it out of you if things aren't optimized. My diet is good (plus intra nutrition) and whilst my sleep could be better I am getting enough of it. Although even with just the 1 working set per day it's a decent amount of volume and you are hitting every bodypart at 100% daily. I could train approx 3 days per week to help matters but I want to be in the gym closer to 5-6 days per week. If I allow my test levels to crash it will be an uphill battle of recovery and aches and pains no doubt about that. So I can be sensible via training volume or I can be sensible by using a replacement dose of test. As I am eager to train hard now I will opt for the later. 

I go away for 6 days to the UK on Monday so I will inject 150mg test on Sunday night and when I get back on Sunday inj 75mg then 75mg again on the Wed. I may start a new log when I get back or perhaps wait for a few weeks. One thing are certain I plan to blow up 

I have trained at the same gym a few days now and I am limited with some leg movements. I wish I could do 12 rep max weight squats and stiff leg deadlifts but I can't and would be stupid for trying them. However my other gym does have a squat machine I plan to go for it on next time I train there. When in the UK I will be training at some of the best gyms around so I will definitely be hitting the various squat and leg press machines they have amongst other things. For the last few days I have used the leg press as my main heavy movement and that was the same today. One of them isn't even plate loaded but feels great (technogym) and my working set the other day was 32 reps. They were slow and controlled and fucking brutal. That's the thing if you push it for the 1 working set it's all you need. My legs (quads, hams, glutes etc) felt like they had been blown up full of air after I done that 1 set and I could barely walk properly for 10 mins 

Today I started with abs and legs then worked my way up. I tried to keep warm up sets minimal to make sure the workout was fast paced. Obviously for certain movements I made sure I was safe. So for flat bench press I done 10kg a side for 10 reps, 20kg for 5 reps, 30kg for 5 reps, 40kg for 3 reps and so on. Now for other movements they may have included 3 warm up sets but literally no more than 2-3 mins duration from the start of my 1st warm up set to my working set. I went through many movements fast such as leg extensions, hip adductors, lateral raises etc.

Machine Ab Twists (left/right) and Crunches... 2 working tri-sets.
Calf Presses... 1 working drop set.
Seated Leg Curl... 1 working set.
Hip Adductor... 1 working set.
Leg Press (middle of platform and wide stance)... 1 working set.
Leg Extensions... 1 working set.
Tri-cep Cable Extensions... 1 working set.
Bicep Cable Curls... 1 working set.
Lat Pulldown... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB High Rows... 1 working set.
Flat Barbell Bench Press... 1 working set.
Machine Pec Deck... 1 working set.
Machine Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Stretches.

Pre workout I ate something different and had beef, potatoes (boiled then fried in coconut oil with onions and spices) and beans. Afterwards I had 1 scoop of EAA's with my multi vitamin and green powders in 1 litre of water. Intra was 2 scoops of EAA's and 25g carbs from Axe and Sledge's Demo Day. Post workout I had quark with eaa's mixed in, blueberries, raspberries and lemon juice. Later I had turkey breast with rice cakes and 1 kiwi. Now I am chilling with a cold coffee, 87% dark chocolate and some walnuts. My next meal will be beef mince with vegetables.


----------



## ketsugo2 (Oct 13, 2019)

Hey all interesting thread ! Carry on more power - my summer after recovering from hip replacement surgery and losing my 25 year job due to literally saving the life of person overdosed on heroine at the laundry mat on my day off which I didn’t think I needed to report . I finally back to gym , you all help inspire me . I hit age 54 in July , I been bodybuilding for 40 years and yes I do use performance enhancing stuff but hey . Mother Nature don’t play fair , so I don’t consider it cheating . Bodybuilding is to enhance health . Everything we practice eating training. Supplements whether be natural or pharmacy all in the right measures . Hey like baby bears porrage ...... just right . At my age you got to stay motivated . Sometimes hearing your stories the passion you all share is all I need to uplift my self get in the damn car and drive my ass to gym. To me that’s the hardest part . All of us here we are rare breed . People openly or secretly envy our self discipline. So never let anyone bring you down , just carry on ! Great thread Agsin diet to me is the main aspect of bodybuilding that makes you or breaks you . Just everyone needs to find their own path. Keep posting [emoji3]


----------



## Victory (Oct 13, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> Today I woke up and had some 86% dark chocolate, walnuts and a cold coffee.
> 
> Pre workout I had beef, pineapple and jasmine rice.
> 
> ...



Great pics. That steak looks nice. Gonna try the same myself. Your diet seems very healthy and a good mix of everything. What are your favorite veg to eat?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 14, 2019)

Victory said:


> Great pics. That steak looks nice. Gonna try the same myself. Your diet seems very healthy and a good mix of everything. What are your favorite veg to eat?



I try to get a ood mix of various proteins, fruits, nuts and vegetables. I also try to make certain plates as colourful as possible. So I use a variety of fruits and veg. Although some meals can be fairly basic so meat and rice. I have been having beef, pineapple and rice a lot recently. That's one of my go to meal when bulking. I also eat a lot of lean protein with rice cakes and always add a piece of fruit. I could eat more greens but I do take 2 green/fruit powders to help matters. My favourite vegetables are probably peppers, onions, cucumber, kale, potatoes, mushrooms and spinach. I do also love corn on the cob but don't eat that much. I now buy frozen bags of asian vegetables and they taste amazing but at $8 per bag (2-3 servings) are very expensive. I would eat more sweet potatoes but they are so expensive here. I weighed a sweet potatoe the other day and it was just enough for 1 meal and it would have cost $5 for the 1 potatoe


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 14, 2019)

I fly to the UK tomorrow. I will be eating what I want and lot's of it. I will tighten up the first few days I am back then start adding clean calories and hopefully a little size whilst on TRT. Then after a little time I will add in some test and deca and the calories will start to be increased much faster. I will also add in some slin. I plan to blow up and I will start a new log highlighting everything I do. By the end of it I want to be freaky and I hope you follow the journey. Hormones will be basic but perhaps I will push the slin because I really want to blow up.

Today I felt like mainly training legs and back. I trained at my gym with a squat machine (relatively safe for me) and a seated leg curl I can abuse myself on. I have very long legs so most leg curls machines are awkward but there are some good ones. When I train at this gym I always like to use the leg curl as I can really push the weight in a relatively safe manner. I ended up including most things but I added in more sets for back and hams. I will probably have 2 days off now then hit some gyms in the UK and looking forward to it.

Seated Calf Raises... finished with one big drop set of approx 75 reps.
Hack Squat Calf Raises... 1 working set.
Seated Leg Curl... about 5 working sets and just abusing my hams. Some unilateral reps as well. 7 sec negatives and perfect form.
Squat Machine... 1 working set of 15 reps (brutal).
Leg Extensions... 1 working set.
Cable Pulldowns... 2 working sets.
Seated Cable Rows... 2 working sets.
Incline Bench DB High Rows... 1 working set.
Incline Bench Press... 1 working set.
Seated Pec Deck... 1 working set.
Machine Seated Overhead Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set.
Machine Preacher Curls (unilateral)... 1 working set with each arm.
Abs for 10 mins including rope crunches, hanging knee raises, machine crunches and cable twists.
Stairmaster for 15 mins on level 7.
Stretches.

Preworkout I took 3ml synthetine and 1 scoop of AlphaLion Superhuman Supreme and I sweat so much today. I wore a grey hoodie and it was soaked through within 30 mins. Synthetine always gets me when I have a short break and dose it preworkout. I hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 31, 2019)

I planned to leave this thread but figured I should update it before I start my new one. I had a great time in the UK. I trained at 2 great gyms but not at the ones I originally planned to go. I just stayed local but they both had everything I needed. The gyms in the UK are amazing and cost a fraction ($20 per month for a great gym). I wish I could train in gyms like that as having access to all that plate loaded equipment only adds to results. 

Sometimes when I go to the UK I just eat so much crap. I get to the point I think I should just go for it so it almost puts me off food so when I get back I don't crave anything. I go all year eating clean so it can be a shock to the system  The first day I got back at about 6pm and by the time I had gone to bed I had gone through 4 big bowls of cereal, bag of walnuts, bag of cheese, loads of bread, 2 bars of chocolate, roast dinner with beetroot and pickled onions, yoghurts, biscuits etc. I must have had about 7000+ calories that first night. One of the bowls of cereal I had was a small box of chocolate granola which was 1500 calories. I did also go through a lot of berries and dates as well.

So I just stuffed my face but amazingly I looked better for it. I done some massive full body workouts whilst there but the rest of the time was mainly spent watching tv. I trained for 2-1/2 hours 3 days in a row. Every session had many working sets and maybe 2-3 for every body part. I don't recommend that type of training as it's too much but I just done it for the few days I trained. I was recovering fine though because I was sleeping and waking up when I woke up (no alarm) and I was going through tonnes of food. 

On the Friday night after training I decided to go out on a big night out. I didn't get back until 9am. Before we went out me and 1 mate went through a large bottle of cognac between us. As a result my body was a mess and everything was sore for a few days after. When you are sleeping and eating recovery is no problem but that was the complete opposite.

I had allowed my test levels to drop down but before I left for the UK I injected 150mg test planning to stay on TRT until I blasted again. However I changed my mind and decided not to inject again. Although it had only been 2 week since then so not long at all. I was going to leave things to drop off for a few more weeks but I just decided to start test and deca. Not a long break but I won't be going crazy with the doses. I usually kickstart with an oral but just using injectables now. I want to give my body a break and I know I can improve cholesterol even as I grow as long as I leave the orals and stay on the basic aas.

I will start a new thread but everything is basic with me concentrating on food and training to grow with a solid base of hormones in the mix. As posted I will also use some slin to help with the shuttling of nutrients and give my pancreas a bit of a break due to the constant carbs. I will outline everything in my new thread.

I have been surprised as I have been improving and things are going well. Most people tend to look better when they first come off a cycle though. Although I am pleased as my legs have improved so much recently. The added cardio has made a massive difference. My calves are probably going through their first ever growth spurt (excluding syntherol)  I have added some size to all parts of my legs and the veins seem to be coming out more every week. I attribute that to the hard cardio and on many days I do all my cardio on my tiptoes with a constant effort to do a calf raise with every step. 

Training is brutal now and that's why I figured I should start the test and deca. I injected for the first time on Monday night (250mg test c and 150mg deca). My plan is to do 500mg test and 300mg deca. Later on I will up deca to 400mg and add in mast e at 200mg. 

Even though I am growing my diet will be pretty much all clean foods. I went through a box of granola last night (pre bed) in about 10 mins. A 500g box and 400 calories per 100g so 2000 calories (not counting dairy milk). As a result I have had a bit of a turtle belly today. Adding a meal like that will definitely help you blow up but I am after quality over qunatity. I also want to minimize any waist growth as I move up in weight. Therefore I won't be having anymore nights like that and I will stick to my coconut/almond/hazelnut milk from now on. After going so long with minimal dairy intake I find even small amounts bloat me now. I also plan to do some vacuums and regular abs work just to keep the waist as tight as possible. It will grow (one of the first things to do so for me on higher calories) as I plan to pack on about 40 pounds but I will ensure it's minimal as it simply ruins the look when the waist gets too out of control. Details on everything will be posted soon in a new thread


----------

